# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2019



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 10:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 11:17)

"Mau tempo em Fafe

São várias as ocorrências devido às fortes chuvas que se fizeram sentir. Os últimos dias.
Estás são imagens desta manhã, em Golães, na rua de Fontelas. A derrocada de terras e pedras está a impedir a circulação automóvel."


Estas derrocadas é uns dos sinais, que os solos estão já bem saturados.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2019 às 15:10)

Dados de hoje 
Céu pouco nublado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Mau tempo em Fafe
> 
> São várias as ocorrências devido às fortes chuvas que se fizeram sentir. Os últimos dias.
> Estás são imagens desta manhã, em Golães, na rua de Fontelas. A derrocada de terras e pedras está a impedir a circulação automóvel."
> ...


 
isso não é nada devido aos solos saturados...os solos estão lá saturados....
*
F-I-N-A-L-M-E-N-T-E
*
Sol bastante sol da parte da tarde 16ºC de maxima apesar do vento gélido!
Agora que fique até ao final deste mês!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 21:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> isso não é nada devido aos solos saturados...os solos estão lá saturados....
> *
> F-I-N-A-L-M-E-N-T-E
> *
> ...



São realidades completamente diferentes que estamos a viver actualmente em Portugal, enquanto o pessoal do Norte parece que já não podem ver mais uma gota de chuva á frente, no centro, o solos estão ainda a absorver toda a água, e ainda aguentam talvez mais uns 40 a 50 mm, e todas as linhas de água, mais pequenos, nomeadamente ribeiras e valas, estão secos, e no sul, a seca ainda é muito preocupante, com os solos ainda com pouca humidade, e com a maioria das linhas de água estão de "rastos", e as barragens essas então nem vale a pena comentar, enquanto no Norte, já se efectua descargas.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

Madrugada ainda bastante molhada, acumulando uns ainda bastante significativos 10,2 mm. O resto do dia foi ventoso, luminoso e ensolarado. Máxima ainda bastante alta — 16ºC, e mínima de 11,1ºC. 11,3ºC neste momento.

De manhã fiz uma caminhada no Parque da Cidade e mais uma vez havia árvores no chão. Os solos estão tão saturados que basta o vento soprar mais forte que é o suficiente para caírem. Houve um pinheiro-manso que me chamou, no entanto, mais à atenção, pois estava vergado e o troco partido ao meio, num ângulo de 90º, algo que se costuma resultar de rajadas bem mais fortes do que as registadas pelas estações oficiais e amadoras do Porto. Deve ter sido algo muito localizado.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> São realidades completamente diferentes que estamos a viver actualmente em Portugal, enquanto o pessoal do Norte parece que já não podem ver mais uma gota de chuva á frente, no centro, o solos estão ainda a absorver toda a água, e ainda aguentam talvez mais uns 40 a 50 mm, e todas as linhas de água, estão secas, e no sul, a seca ainda é muito preocupante, com os solos ainda com pouca humidade, e com a maioria das linhas de água estão de "rastos", e as barragens essas então nem vale a pena comentar, enquanto no Norte, já se efectua descargas.



Todas as linhas de água estão secas no Centro?


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Dez 2019 às 22:57)

belem disse:


> Todas as linhas de água estão secas no Centro?


Neste momento já se vê água a correr, mas as coisas estavam a ficar complicadas, as linhas de água neste momento estão bem compostas. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 22:58)

belem disse:


> Todas as linhas de água estão secas no Centro?



Não me explicitei da melhor maneira, todas as pequenas linhas de água, principalmente as que não nascem em zonas de serra, ambos os rios aqui mais próximos o Almonda e o Alviela, lá levam um excelente caudal, mas aqui á volta ribeiros, e valas, está tudo seco.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2019 às 23:51)

Boa noite.

Bem vindos a dezembro. 

O dezembro veio com os aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a fortes, durante a madrugada, começando o dia com céu encoberto e nuvens baixas.
Lentamente o vento rodou para componente NNE\NE e, com isso, a capa de nuvens foi desaparecendo com o passar das horas. A meio da tarde já o céu apresentava grandes abertas e ao fim da tarde já estava pouco nublado.
Agora são poucas as nuvens aqui na zona, mais esporádicas.
O *acumulado* da madrugada foi de *16,0 mm*. Boa entrada no mês.

*Ontem* terminei com um *acumulado* de *37,8 mm*. O *acumulado mensal* saldou-se em *492,8 mm*.
Era só adicionar um dia a novembro...

Está fresco a esta hora, mas nada de extraordinário, sensação térmica mais baixa devido ao vento mas apenas isso. A partir da próxima noite já muito do frio será varrido de Espanha e Portugal, e aí já o ar do norte se fará sentir com mais vigor.
Até lá...Bom início de semana! 

*Tactual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite,
Dia seco, céu pouco nublado/ limpo.
Vento desagradável todo o dia e continua.
T-10.2°C
HR-64%
D.V-N/NE
V.V 7.2 km/h

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2019 às 00:00)

Boa noite
O novo mês começou com chuva de madrugada (19.2 mm acumulados).
O resto do dia seguiu com temperaturas amenas estando agora com 8°C


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2019 às 00:21)

Boa noite 
Vem vindo ao mês de dezembro 
Madrugada e manhã de chuva 
Acumulados de 12,7 mm
Tarde de sol 
Máxima de 16,0°C
Atual de 10,5°C
70% hr
1015 hPa
................
Acumulados do mês de novembro 

208,3  mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2019 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

ontem o dia terminou com *10.8 mm* acumulados.

Hoje está bem mais fresco, mínima e actual 7.5ºc, vento NNE 20 Km/h e 86% HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2019 às 08:13)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
6,7°C por Gondomar 
85% hr
Estou junto hospital da Prelada , estão 8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Dez 2019 às 08:38)

Bom dia  Começa com céu limpo e 3 graus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

Boas,

hoje confesso que foi estranho ver este sol todo de manhã à noite com céu praticamente limpo. Tenho a sensação que devo ter visto apenas uns dois ou três dias assim no último mês. Foi talvez o novembro com mais dias de chuva que tenho memória. Não teve eventos muito interessantes como outros novembros anteriores mas foi sem dúvida um belo mês de chuva.

Hoje com a luz do sol é que vi como tudo está excessivamente verde. Na casa da minha avó notei musgo e lodo por todos os lados em chão de pedra à sombra. Uma total praga de ervas cresce pelas rachaduras do chão. Foram muitos dias seguidos de humidade relativa com médias a rondar os 90%.

Agora vamos ter uns dias secos mas tenho sérias dúvidas que seja por muito tempo.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2019 às 19:42)

Boa noite.

Belo dia. Sim senhor. Gostei e o povo também adorou. Aprovado!
Amanhã já podia vir uma chuvinha, este sol já é demais.

Alguma nebulosidade média rondou a zona, mas as cadeias montanhosas tiveram a parte ou fatia de leão, elefante, sei lá.
Agora novamente o céu apresenta-se limpo e prepara-se uma noite fria, com algum vento, geada nas zonas abrigadas deste vento.
O vento moderado com rajadas durante a tarde. Já está mais calmo, sopra do quadrante NNE a ENE.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

Boas, sigo com *5.9ºC*, não esperava uma descida tão rápida, a qualquer momento deve vir vento para estragar a mínima


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2019 às 17:31)

Boa tarde, máxima de hoje a rondar os *13* graus, agora já segue em queda livre com *6.9°C *e vento fraco gélido  Ar frio a entrar de leste...


----------



## Pedro Araújo (3 Dez 2019 às 19:13)

Boas, aqui no auriol de casa já vai em 6.4ºC e a estação metereológica aqui ao lado vai com 5.7ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

Boa noite.

Um dia frio por Covas. A máxima foi de 9.2°C e agora estão 3.9°C. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2019 às 20:44)

Resumo do dia  de hoje 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 13°C
8,5°C  atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2019 às 21:27)

*3.8°C*, já podia ir bem mais baixo se o vento não fizesse das suas


----------



## clone (3 Dez 2019 às 22:17)

3.3ºc e a descer...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2019 às 22:38)

Boa noite,

Tem sido luminoso este início de semana, cheio de sol e céus azuis, sem nuvens, bom para desenjoar e secar um bocadinho os terrenos 
Dias ainda bastante amenos, a mínima hoje foi de 8,4ºC e a máxima de 14,1ºC. Ontem, foi bem mais quente, com uma máxima de 17,3ºC.
Amanhã deverá ser mais frio o dia, estando a temperatura já em descida: ISEP 8,3ºC e cá por casa, mais perto do mar, 8,5ºC.

O trabalho hoje levou-me até à Casa Tait, e como lá ir e não fotografar o seu portentoso tulipeiro-da-Virgínia é o mesmo que ir a Roma e não ver o Papa...

Ainda com umas folhinhas douradas penduradas 



Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_). Tait House, Porto, 03-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_). Tait House, Porto, 03-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_). Tait House, Porto, 03-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro Araújo (4 Dez 2019 às 10:16)

Bom dia, no meu auriol tive 0.6ºC de mínima. Na estação aqui ao lado foram 0.8ºC de mínima e já vai com 6.9ºC.

Muita geada em todos os campos, alguma ainda se aguenta à sombra e os carros com algum gelo no início da manhã.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 4,0°C
Atual de 9,3°C
74% hr
1012 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Dez 2019 às 14:03)

Boas

Por cá também desceu aos 0°C. 



Aí está o congelador a funcionar.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2019 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui também houve a primeira geada deste Outono/Inverno. Onde moro formou-se um pouco de geada no telhado de umas garagens em frente e nos carros.
Fui tirar umas fotos nos campos por onde passa água junto ao estádio do Braga e aí sim estava com mais, os carros estavam mais brancos e também os campos. Quando tiver oportunidade coloco aqui as fotos que tirei.
Desde Fevereiro que não tínhamos geada aqui e já não estava habituado, que as minhas mãos ficaram geladas e quase nem conseguia carregar no botão para tirar foto. Custou mais tirar as fotos hoje do que no início do ano quando andei a tirar fotos vários dias seguidos com as mínimas entre os -2/-4ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2019 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Hoje tivemos céu muito nublado pela manhã, com vento fraco ou mesmo calmo.
Ao início da tarde o céu tornou-se pouco nublado e o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade, com maior sensação térmica de frio.
Neste momento temos céu limpo e alguma névoa.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC

Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 56%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2019 às 16:07)

Boa tarde, tarde solarenga mas fresca, pelas 7h seguia com *0.8°C *
Edit 17h17: sigo já com *8.1°C* **


----------



## ampa62 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

Boa noite. Dia de sol por Covas com geada. De momento com 5.2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2019 às 20:05)

Lento ritmo de descida devido a alguma brisa como tem sido habitual nas últimas noites, com *5.9ºC *


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

Boa noite.

Ao fim da tarde apareceu nebulosidade alta vinda de E\NE.
Neste momento ainda resta alguma nebulosidade alta.
O vento sopra agora calmo\fraco.

*Tmáx: 12,7ºC

Tactual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2019 às 06:51)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,4°C
Atual de 7,2°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Dez 2019 às 07:01)

Bom dia, Céu limpo e *2.1°C* com vento fraco a causar um windchill bem baixo  Mesmo com o vento, bastante gelo formado.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Boa noite.

A temperatura mínima hoje não foi tão baixa como a de ontem. O vento não deixou, apesar de soprar fraco esteve mais constante.
Durante a tarde soprou também mais forte do que ontem, moderado com rajadas.
O céu permanece limpo.

*Tmín: 1,7ºC
Tmáx: 15,4ºC

Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## Pedro Araújo (5 Dez 2019 às 19:44)

A mínima aqui do auriol hoje ficou pelos 1.6ºC e na estação pelos 1.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2019 às 00:00)

Resumo do dia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (6 Dez 2019 às 16:15)

Como prometido já coloquei aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...a-peninsula-iberica.7959/pagina-3#post-753093 os registos referentes à precipitação anual no PNPG. 

Boa leitura e bom feriado, em vésperas de nem toda a gente andar feliz aqui pelo fórum...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

Bom dia.

O dia de hoje começa com sol, por vezes tímido pela presença de alguma nebulosidade alta a filtrar os raios solares.
O vento está calmo.
A madrugada foi fria mas pouco.
Os dias de geada são mesmo escassos na actualidade...

*Tmín: 3,1ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 86%
*​Votos de um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

Boa noite, 
Seguimos com chuva fraca, chuvisco.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2019 às 07:40)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos  de madrugada 
Acumulados de 1,3 mm
10,9°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

Manhã de nevoeiro pelo Porto, bastante denso agora. 1,8 mm acumulados.
Linha de instabilidade mais forte em aproximação, veremos o que deixa:





12,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2019 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos chuvisco\orvalho ao longo de toda madrugada.
Já tenho *1,0 mm* de *acumulado*. Nada mau! 
O céu está encoberto, nevoeiro ligeiro mas tecto de nuvens muito baixo.
O vento mantêm-se calmo\inexistente desde ontem à noite. Por esse motivo a temperatura está estagnada, o ar frio não desaparece e o cheiro a fumo tem estado presente desde ontem.

*Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 93%
*​*Bom domingo\dia Santo. *


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2019 às 10:47)

Bom dia,

Chove moderado e está nevoeiro. A temperatura quase não se mexeu durante a noite.
4,4mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2019 às 11:12)

Bom dia 
Gondomar 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 3,1 mm
12,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (8 Dez 2019 às 11:24)

Chuva moderada em Amarante


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2019 às 14:31)

14,0°C
Acumulados de 6,3 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (8 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

Chuva fraca mas persistente desde final da manhã no Porto, Maia e Gaia. 
Hoje não dava jeito esta molha, bah


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

Boas,

Pelo Porto dia muito húmido, com chuva fraca por vezes moderada, o acumulado está nos *7.4 mm*.

Neste momento nevoeiro fechado, 13.3ºc vento fraco de WNW e 97% HR.

O Ano Hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2019) segue agora com *501,2 mm*

Parece que a semana que vem será de chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2019 às 19:13)

Boa noite.

Ao final da manhã a chuva aumentou de intensidade, para moderada, mas de curta duração.
De lá para cá tem estado fraca a chuvisco\orvalho.
O *acumulado* está nuns estonteantes ...*4,3 mm*. 

Nevoeiro, belo dia de nevoeiro. E noite também. Tecto de nuvens muito baixo.
O vento, esse continua muito fraco\calmo a inexistente.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*Votos de uma excelente semana!*


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2019 às 19:28)

Boa noite 
Dia de chuviscos , chuva fraca ou moderada 
Nevoeiro 
Máxima de 14,1°C
Atual de 13,4°C
Acumulados de 6,6 mm
94% hr
Pressão a 1027 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia muito fechado, cinzento, húmido, com períodos de nevoeiro e alguma chuva — acumulado nos 7,10 mm — o céu começa agora a "romper", começando a ver-se algumas abertas e até mesmo a lua.

Temperturas com pouca oscilação durenate o dia; máxima de 14,8ºC e mínima de 11,2ºC. Neste momento 13,2ºC e 95% de HR.

Tal como prometido há um par de semanas, deixo as fotos outonais que faltavam do Jardim Botânico, mais precisamente dos ginkgos que já estão bem amarelinhos , e com grande parte da folha já no chão, ao contrário do que esperava 



Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto Botanical Garden, 05-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto Botanical Garden, 05-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto Botanical Garden, 05-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto Botanical Garden, 05-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto Botanical Garden, 05-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Também fui espreitar o ginkgo das Virtudes, já muito despido também, mas com um "mar" amarelo a seus pés! Depois coloco umas fotos


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 21:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Depois de um dia muito fechado, cinzento, húmido, com períodos de nevoeiro e alguma chuva — acumulado nos 7,10 mm — o céu começa agora a "romper", começando a ver-se algumas abertas e até mesmo a lua.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelas belas fotos, em tons de amarelo, a lembrar bem que estamos na época da desfolha, o outono, um tapete de folhas dessa cor no chão fica mesmo bonito todo o cenário envolvente, pelo menos é um local, em que andam os jardineiros as limpar as folhas todos os dias, como se tratasse de lixo, e pior é mesmo quando elas vão para aterro, aí sim é um verdadeiro desperdício.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2019 às 21:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns pelas belas fotos, em tons de amarelo, a lembrar bem que estamos na época da desfolha, o outono, um tapete de folhas dessa cor no chão fica mesmo bonito todo o cenário envolvente, pelo menos é um local, em que andam os jardineiros as limpar as folhas todos os dias, como se tratasse de lixo, e pior é mesmo quando elas vão para aterro, aí sim é um verdadeiro desperdício.


Obrigado Pedro, é de facto um espectáculo muito bonito  Pena que muitas pessoas não o saibam apreciar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 21:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Pedro, é de facto um espectáculo muito bonito  Pena que muitas pessoas não o saibam apreciar...



Pelo menos ainda vai havendo os jardins botanicos, que são muito importantes para observar vários tipos e espécies de árvores, muitas delas centenárias, e que estão no seu estado natural, ou o mais puro possível, sem serem submetidas ás podas assassinas, como acontece pelas nossa cidades portuguesas, é que só acaba por levar á morte das árvores a curto prazo, não lhes chega já estarem com as raízes confinadas a buraco quadrado, com as raízes todas enroladas, e que muitas vezes acabam por cair, logo os primeiros ventos.
Tenho agendado a visita ao jardim botanica da Ajuda, em Lisboa, andei sempre a dizer que era este ano ainda, mas vou ter de adiar para 2020.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

Por aqui esteve nevoeiro o dia todo, alternando entre mais e menos denso. Há pouco o céu limpou bastante e via-se as estrelas e a lua, mas já se via nevoeiro para a zona mais baixa. Não demorou muito a chegar aqui e agora está bastante denso. Fica aqui uma foto:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Depois de um dia muito fechado, cinzento, húmido, com períodos de nevoeiro e alguma chuva — acumulado nos 7,10 mm — o céu começa agora a "romper", começando a ver-se algumas abertas e até mesmo a lua.
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que já estavam bem despidos , adoro ver essa folhas no chão  A última está simplesmente deliciosa   Obrigado João


----------



## guimeixen (9 Dez 2019 às 22:23)

Boa noite,

O nevoeiro de ontem permaneceu até hoje de manhã e ainda demorou bastante tempo a dissipar-se. Eu tenho algumas plantas na varanda e é raro ficarem com orvalho, acho que o último dia foi no ano passado no inverno depois de uma noite de nevoeiro.
Hoje foi diferente, os pinheiros, o cedro, o carvalho, o sobreiro e também as teias de aranha que eles têm ficaram todos cheios de água, o que nunca tinha visto! 

Aqui ficam as fotos que eu ia colocar da geada da última quarta:



































Já à muito tempo que queria fotografar o nevoeiro virado para o sol e como hoje tinha possibilidade, decidi ir. Foi pena depois o céu tapar um bocado tanto por nevoeiro um pouco mais alto como por nuvens altas, mas já foi fantástico ver as nuvens com aquelas cores e também aquele manto de nevoeiro.

Deixo-vos aqui a timelapse e também algumas fotos que usei nela. Experimentei também fazer uma animação infinita do nevoeiro.

(Ver em 4k)




Foggy Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2019 às 00:08)

Boa noite, nevoeiro cerrado com *6ºC* (não consegue descer)*  *Tudo pinga, parece que choveu* *


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2019 às 00:21)

Boa noite 
Nevoeiro disperso 
7,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2019 às 20:04)

Boa noite 
Céu a ficar encoberto 
Máxima de 13,8°C
Mínima de 6,0°C
Atual de 10,2°C
90% hr
1026 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Dez 2019 às 22:09)

Boa noite, 
Fim do dia com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento a aumentar de intensidade de quadrante S, de momento chuva fraca/chuvisco.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite 
Já chuvisca por Gondomar 
10,3°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2019 às 00:51)

Chuva moderada 
4,0 mm
10,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Dados de hoje
Gondomar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Dez 2019 às 22:11)

Boa noite,
Chuva fraca/ chuviscos. 
Vento fraco/moderado de W. 
Em termos de precipitação pensei que ia chover mais.


----------



## qwerl (11 Dez 2019 às 22:44)

Boa noite

E aqui estamos nós, no início de um período que promete ser meteorologicamente interessante, a ver pelos modelos...

De noite choveu acumulando 5,1mm. Em Ovar choveu um pouco mais acumulando 8,1mm.

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro. Noite relativamente fresca e calma com *10,5ºC*, com o mar a ouvir se bem. Costuma ser bom sinal


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Bom dia 
Chuva moderada 
12,2°C
91% hr
Acumulados de 2,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (12 Dez 2019 às 12:15)

Bom dia, 

Dia chuvoso por Covas. 
10,1ºC 
98% HR
Acumulado até ao momento: 30.2 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2019 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Parece que estamos a entrar num novo período de chuvas francas. Parece que desta vez também o baixo Alentejo e Algarve terão mais chuva, o que é excelente. Esperemos que se confirmem as previsões. 

Por cá temos agora chuva persistente, moderada.
O vento sopra, em geral moderado com rajadas, de OSO.
O *acumulado* está nos *17,8 mm*, com 7,4 mm na última hora.

Ontem o *acumulado* ficou nos *9,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui 12.8 mm e a contar, chove certinha com alguma intensidade 

Está fresco, 12.5°c actuais e vento com rajadas de Oeste/OSO.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 12:59)

Gondomar 
Chuva moderada a forte 
Acumulados de 10,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2019 às 14:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ainda bem que já estavam bem despidos , adoro ver essa folhas no chão  A última está simplesmente deliciosa   Obrigado João


Obrigado Ricardo  Ainda tenho mais meia dúzia para partilhar 

------------------------------
E estão de volta os dias cinzentos e molhados. Neste momento a cair muito bem lá fora, o acumulado já nos 22,1 mm. 
No que respeita a temperaturas, a sensação é de um dia bem mais frio do que efetivamente está, pois o vento quando sopra é gélido. 13,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 14:37)

Continua a chuva persistente
Acumulados de 19,1 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2019 às 15:11)

Boa tarde de novo.

A chuva moderada está persistente, bem puxada a vento.

Tarde mesmo mesmo mesmo, mas mesmo, invernal! 

O *acumulado* está nos *36,8 mm*, com 8,4 mm na última hora.

*Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 15:11)

Acumulados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2019 às 15:18)

Boas,

*30 mm* acumulados , tarde verdadeiramente invernal por aqui ( 30.5 mm no Isep)  continua a chover bem e de forma contínua 

Entretanto já começam os alagamentos  nos locais habituais aqui do Porto:

VCI:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2019 às 15:25)

Cá estou eu a partilhar os dados de Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500mts)

Hoje: 50,3 mm
Mensal: 80 mm


----------



## ampa62 (12 Dez 2019 às 15:30)

Até agora 68 mm acumulados em Covas.

Rain rate 11.4 mm/h.

Penso que foi o dia mais chuvoso deste Outono.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Dez 2019 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,
35mm acumulados quando sai de casa.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (12 Dez 2019 às 17:21)

Atualização: 83 mm acumulados.
Rain rate 6.10 mm/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2019 às 17:59)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva mantêm-se mas diminuiu de intensidade.
O *acumulado* está nos *54,9 mm*, 5,3 mm na última hora.

Em relação ao *ano hidrológico*, sigo com *903,6 mm*.

O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, agora de Oeste.

*Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 18:57)




----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2019 às 19:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Se as atuais previsões se mantiverem, a situação no Noroeste vai-se tornar complicada. O ECM insiste em acumulados de 400/500mm no Alto Minho nos próximos 10 dias...
Já se sabe que para haver normalização a Sul nos próximos tempos, terá de continuar a chover imenso nestas regiões.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2019 às 19:27)

74 mm na Castanheira(Paredes de Coura).
Outubro: 333 mm
Novembro: 645 mm
Dezembro: 103 mm
Total: 1081 mm.

Tanta água e mais estará para vir!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Acumulado até às 19:25 UTC de 40.0mm
T- 14.2°C
HR- 91%
D.V- W
V.V- 13.3kph
Rajada vento-17.3 kph


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 19:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Se as atuais previsões se mantiverem, a situação no Noroeste vai-se tornar complicada. O ECM insiste em acumulados de 400/500mm no Alto Minho nos próximos 10 dias...
> Já se sabe que para haver normalização a Sul nos próximos tempos, terá de continuar a chover imenso nestas regiões.



É bem verdade já me tinha lembrado disso hoje, quando olhei para as previsões dos próximos dias, muitos galgamentos de rios e ribeiras, enquanto pelo Sul, pode e deve continuar a chover que será toda bem precisa.


----------



## qwerl (12 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

Boas

Por aqui todo o dia de chuva fraca a moderada e de vento moderado a forte de oeste

Foi visível no radar que a chuva se intensificava mal tocava terra, numa típica situação estratiforme com muita água a cair nas montanhas... e muita mais vai cair

Por aqui, à beira mar, o acumulado da estação está nos *17,5mm*. Um pouco mais a norte, a uns 5km da praia, em Canelas, o acumulado já vai nos *37,4mm*.

Por agora chuvisca e a temperatura está estagnada nos *13,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro Araújo (12 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

Boas, por aqui chuva o dia todo e o acumulado já vai nos 66.55mm com um máximo de Precipitation Rate registado até agora de 35.31mm/hr. Com isto, o acumulado mensal de Dezembro vai nos 103.12mm, com mais para vir. O acumulado de Novembro foi de 392.18mm e o de Outubro foi de 309.37mm, o que totaliza uma precipitação 804.67mm até agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 20:02)




----------



## ampa62 (12 Dez 2019 às 21:16)

Boa noite, 

Hoje choveu praticamente todo o dia com a temperatura a subir e a atingir um máximo de 11,7ºC já no decorrer desta noite.

A intensidade de precipitação começou a reduzir e a pressão atmosférica a aumentar o que indicia uma mudança de padrão.

Apesar de estar bem longe do recorde diário o acumulado já segue em 104.9 mm neste dia. Ainda não vai ser desta que vou limpar a mata 

O acumulado mensal segue em 150.6 mm.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 21:19)

Boa noite
Chuva quase todo o dia por Gondomar 
Agora não chove 
Acumulados de 34,6 mm
Máxima de 13,6°C
94% hr
1019 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 21:35)

Recomeça a chover 
Chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

boa noite.

Por cá o *acumulado* está nos *69,6 mm*. Nada mau!
Chuva puxada a vento.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 21:41)

35,0 mm acumulados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (13 Dez 2019 às 01:00)

Boa noite.
O dia de ontem fechou com 108.5 mm acumulados.
E continua a chover... 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2019 às 09:43)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca ou chuvisco 
Acumulados de 1,6 mm
13,4°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2019 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem terminou com um *acumulado* de *72,6 mm* aqui em casa.
Por comparação, a *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* *acumulou 53,6 mm*.

Ao início da madrugada a chuva teve momentos de pausa pela zona de Penafiel.
Aqui em casa parece ter tido poucas pausas (ou nenhumas pelo gráfico de precipitação). O *acumulado* está nos *8,4 mm*.
A chuva tem caído fraca, alternando com chuvisco, puxada a vento fraco de momento (a meio da madrugada soprou moderado com algumas rajadas fortes).

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 96%
*​Continuação de bons episódios de chuva...


----------



## ampa62 (13 Dez 2019 às 11:53)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de chuva por Covas mas com menos intensidade que ontem.
De momento com 11.8°C e 16.6 mm acumulados.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2019 às 14:49)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite.
> O dia de ontem fechou com 108.5 mm acumulados.
> E continua a chover...
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk



Impressionante! Um verdadeiro peniquinho do céu! 

E nós aqui a contar tostões... E os do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve nem tostões têm para contar...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2019 às 19:08)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva fraca\chuvisco mantêm-se, muitas horas de chuva, o penico a contar lentamente...
O *acumulado* está nos *14,7 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu para os *118,1 mm*.

O vento sopra fraco de O.

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Acumulados hoje de 3,9mm
Máxima de 14,0°C
Atual de 13,1°C
92% hr
1021 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (14 Dez 2019 às 00:37)

MSantos disse:


> Impressionante! Um verdadeiro peniquinho do céu!
> 
> E nós aqui a contar tostões... E os do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve nem tostões têm para contar...



Boa noite, 

Não me importava mesmo nada que a chuva fosse por uma boa temporada para o sul para equilibrar as contas.

Praticamente desde outubro não consigo fazer nada no terreno, tal como está empapado.

Este mês já tenho 178.3 mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2019 às 10:40)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
14,0°C
Acumulados da chuva fraca de madrugada 1,8 mm
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2019 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

A madrugada trouxe alguns aguaceiros (e parece que o Atlântico trará mais alguns em breve) que renderam um acumulado de 6,3 mm.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

*Ontem* terminei o dia com um *acumulado* de *15,7 mm*.
A *EMA* de Paços de Ferreira *acumulou* *9,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 95%
*​Um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2019 às 16:53)

Boa tarde.

Por cá agora temos aguaceiros em geral fracos, intercalados com períodos de chuva fraca\chuviscos. Só ocasionalmente e por breves momentos a precipitação é moderada.
Entretanto o *acumulado* subiu para os *11,7 mm*.
O vento vai soprando moderado, com algumas rajadas também moderadas.
O céu está encoberto (8 octas).

Isto está a compor-se para um belo de um domingo. Está sim senhor. Está sim. 
Vamos ao centro comercial às compras?

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## ampa62 (14 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia está desagradável.
Não chove, mas promete. Acumulado até ao momento: 2.3 mm.
O vento de sudoeste torna os 12.0ºC e os 96%HR algo desagradáveis.
Como não há shopping, fico-me pela lareira.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2019 às 18:18)

Boa noite.



ampa62 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui o dia está desagradável.
> *Como não há shopping, fico-me pela lareira*.


Também por aqui está algo desagradável.
*Não perdes nada*...o shopping deve estar maravilhoso para sair de lá bem atestado de vírus. Com tamanha concentração humana é certinho trazer uma ou outra estirpe gripal. Quem já a teve estará safo senão é certinha...

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros fracos\chuva fraca ou chuviscos.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.
O acumulado ainda está igual, 11,7 mm.

Estive a consultar o WRF, da Meteogalicia.
Para amanhã, a precipitação mais forte está "marcada" para começar depois das 3 da manhã, começando no Alto Minho, descendo lentamente para o Douro Litoral e Aveiro. Ao início da tarde, aparentemente, uma zona mais
activa atingirá a zona de Aveiro até interior do douro Litoral, trazendo acumulados mais altos.
Mas como sempre poderá ser uma caixinha de surpresas nalgumas zonas.
O domingo será mais chuvoso cá no norte, enquanto o centro-sul será beneficiado na 2ª feira. O que é excelente.

*Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2019 às 20:52)

Boa noite 
Chuviscos
Acumulados de  3,3 mm
92% hr

12,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (14 Dez 2019 às 21:30)

Boa noite

O dia de ontem trouxe períodos de chuva fraca e 2mm de acumulado

O dia de hoje segue semelhante, com  mais 3mm a juntar. 
Neste momento chove e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade, o dia de amanhã promete e muito


----------



## ampa62 (14 Dez 2019 às 23:48)

Há instantes ainda estava assim. Agora vento forte a anunciar chuva. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 00:42)

Aguaceiros 
Acumulados depois meia noite 
0,6 mm
12,9°C
93% hr
Pressão a baixar 1014,6 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2019 às 01:14)

Boa madrugada.

Por aqui a chuva fraca é persistente, puxada a vento moderado também persistente.
O *acumulado* de ontem ficou nos *18,0 mm*, o de hoje está em *2,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 97%*​
Aproveitem bem os momentos de chuva, vento, enfim...bom tempo.
Sabem bem estes dias, obviamente não se pode agradar a gregos e troianos, a vida é assim.
Quando vier sol, tempo seco, celebra-se também o tempo seco. 

Bom domingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 08:22)

Actualização dos dados de Castanheira (Paredes de Coura).

Ontem: 24 mm
Hoje: 37 mm
Mensal: 185 mm


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 08:35)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
12,9°C
91% hr
Pressão a descer 1011 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Araújo (15 Dez 2019 às 08:57)

Boas, por aqui começamos o dia com 32.26mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 09:09)

Boas 
Chuva moderada e continua 
Esta a engrossar 
Acumulados a subirem 2,3 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (15 Dez 2019 às 09:17)

Chuva fraca de momento em Amarante, está a chegar a melhor parte:







O início da muita chuva que está prevista para os próximos 10 dias, o ECMWF prevê cerca de 340mm aqui para a minha zona.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2019 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva agora de manhã, o acumulado vai em 29,2mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

Por aqui temos agora chuva moderada mas ainda tenho vergonha do meu *acumulado*: *13,7 mm*. 
Tenho medo de ter vergonha e ser repreendido pelo agente anti-vergonha do país.

De resto o vento sopra moderado de SSO.

*Tactual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Chove desde sensivelmente as 6 da manhã, intensificando bastante a partir das 8. A parte mais intensa da frente às portas do Porto neste momento. Acumulado diário nos 10,70 mm. Mensal quase de 100 mm (99,6 mm).

Se chover tudo o que está previsto nos próximos 10 dias, o mês de dezembro não ficará certamente, de todo, na memória como mais um dezembro seco como há pouco se previa, pelo menos no Porto não. Quase 350 mm é obra!


----------



## Between (15 Dez 2019 às 10:29)

Já chove moderado em Amarante. A frente desloca-se muito lentamente, deixará acumulações bem significativas em zonas do norte e centro.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 10:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por aqui temos agora chuva moderada mas ainda tenho vergonha do meu *acumulado*: *13,7 mm*.
> Tenho medo de ter vergonha e ser repreendido pelo agente anti-vergonha do país.



Bom dia, 

uma vergonha por aqui também, diria mesmo o fiasco do ano  sigo com apenas *12.4 mm* acumulados nesta frente ( ou melhor amostra de frente) enfim, esperava muito mais a esta hora, mas é o que temos...

De resto  céu muito nublado, vento com rajadas por vezes fortes de SW/SSW e 12.8ºc actuais, a ver se nos próximos dias a coisa melhora..


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 10:42)

Bom dia.
Por Covas com chuva.
10°C e 29 mm acumulados.
Mais um dia na lareira...

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 10:52)

ampa62 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Por Covas com chuva.
> 10°C e 29 mm acumulados.
> Mais um dia na lareira...
> ...


*Na* lareira espero que não!  
Não se arranja coragem para ir fotografar o Coura? Deve estar potente! 

-----------------------------
Por cá vai abrandando, 15 mm acumulados.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 10:57)

João Pedro disse:


> *Na* lareira espero que não!
> Não se arranja coragem para ir fotografar o Coura? Deve estar potente!
> 
> -----------------------------
> Por cá vai abrandando, 15 mm acumulados.


Seria uma vergonha não dar lá um salto 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 11:02)

Boas amigos 
Chuva moderada 
Por vezes diminui
Acumulados  ainda  escassos 
7, 8 mm
92% hr
13,0°C
Pressão a 1010 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 11:04)

*Chuva intensa causa várias inundações na Póvoa de Varzim *

A forte precipitação que se registou na Póvoa de Varzim, com particular intensidade por volta das 8h20, causou várias inundações. As autoridades registaram mais de 50 chamadas de alerta para cheias na cidade.

Perto de meia centena de bombeiros estão no terreno, apoiados por quase uma dezena de viaturas.

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-12...pjplu3oPXw1WHfB-U9rr0a0VBCK-Y7WNw0f6VDNhqU2H0


----------



## Gates (15 Dez 2019 às 11:45)

Chove bem forte neate momento em Gaia.
Apanhei uma molha só pra sair do carro, chiça.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 11:47)

Continua a chuva : rain
9,1 mm acumulados 
13,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Araújo (15 Dez 2019 às 11:53)

Boas, estas duas primeiras fotos e o vídeo são do rio que passa na minha freguesia.





Este vídeo e foto final é a vista para a minha freguesia e outras circundantes.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 11:54)

Finalmente chove de forma mais decente , o acumulado lá subiu para os *21.4 mm* e continua, pelo radar não deve ficar por aqui 

22.4 mm no ISEP.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2019 às 11:58)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> uma *vergonha* por aqui também,





ampa62 disse:


> Seria uma *vergonha* não dar lá um salto



Cuidado, ainda algum administrador vos tira o pio...

Bem, ainda não é "aquele" dia de inverno anunciado, mas é um dia de inverno este.
Vento e chuva puxadinha por este.
O *acumulado* já subiu para os *25,1 mm*. Nada mau!

Ninguém quer inundações, estragos, mas certamente algumas zonas terão efeitos adversos. Esperemos que mínimos...

Continuação de um excelente domingo.


----------



## karkov (15 Dez 2019 às 12:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Cuidado, ainda algum administrador vos tira o pio...
> 
> Bem, ainda não é "aquele" dia de inverno anunciado, mas é um dia de inverno este.
> Vento e chuva puxadinha por este.
> ...



 el famoso lápis azul 

Por Guimarães vai chovendo em quantidade e tempo como não se via há muito...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Araújo (15 Dez 2019 às 12:04)

A estação daqui parou de depositar dados durante meia hora, ainda assim já chegou a 40.64. É capaz de ter parado outra vez agora mesmo.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 12:13)

Por Gondomar continua 
Acumulados de 11,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:38)

Algumas ocorrências em virtude da precipitação. 



host pictures

Link: https://ocorrenciasativas.pt/


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2019 às 12:59)

Continua a chover bem, mas não tão intensamente como ao início da manhã. O acumulado vai em 44,2mm


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Dez 2019 às 13:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Continua a chover bem, mas não tão intensamente como ao início da manhã. O acumulado vai em 44,2mm



Parabéns amigo, isso sim é chuva com valores apresentáveis .


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 13:19)

Mau tempo

Inundações e ruas intransitáveis na Póvoa de Varzim

A chuva intensa provocou, este domingo de manhã, várias inundações na Póvoa de Varzim. Póvoa, Argivai e S. Pedro de Rates são as freguesias mais afetadas.

Foi cerca de meia hora de um autêntico dilúvio, que inundou garagens, chegou a algumas casas e deixou quase todas as ruas do centro da cidade intransitáveis. No quartel dos bombeiros, as chamadas começaram a cair às 8.20. Em menos de uma hora, foram mais de 50. No terreno, estão ainda mais de meia centena de operacionais dos bombeiros e da Proteção Civil.


Por enquanto, não há feridos, nem desalojados, mas os pedidos de ajuda não param de chegar.

A chuva abrandou já perto das 9 horas. Nas ruas do bairro sul e envolventes à praça do Almada, já se circula com normalidade, mas, no terreno, os operacionais continuam sem mãos a medir.


















https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...transitaveis-na-povoa-de-varzim-11620379.html

Por aqui continua a chover com *28.2 mm* acumulados, pelo radar a frente ainda não passou na totalidade, o movimento parece ser SW/NE:






Mais fresco, 11.6ºc actuais, entretanto Dezembro já ultrapassa os 100 mm acumulados com *101,4 mm*.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

Boas 
Continua a chuva 
Temperatura em descida 12,4°C
Acumulados de 19,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:36)

Por aqui parou a chuva.
Aqui vão algumas fotos do rio Coura e da ribeira de S. João em Arga. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

Rio Coura
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

Rio Coura II. Tenho uns vídeos. Qual é a forma mais fácil de os colocar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 13:46)

ampa62 disse:


> Aqui vão algumas fotos do rio Coura e da ribeira de S. João em Arga.



Belas fotos de um belo local, certamente, nos próximos dias, e a avaliar pelo caudal, o rio deverá em muitas zonas ultrapassar bastante o seu leito.


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Dez 2019 às 13:48)

Vai com uma bela corrente!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

ampa62 disse:


> Rio Coura II. Tenho uns vídeos. Qual é a forma mais fácil de os colocar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podes fazer o uplod do vídeo para o Youtube, e depois colocares aqui no fórum o seu link.
Só por curiosidade, o que são essas redes por cima do leito do rio, com esses pedulos que quase tocam na água, será para alguma actividade radical ou algo do género.
Dá para ver o que tem chovido por aí bem, tendo em conta o caudal que o rio leva.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Arga. Ribeira de S. João... poluída.... E ponte das Poldras no Coura.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Podes fazer o uplod do vídeo para o Youtube, e depois colocares aqui no fórum o seu link.
> Só por curiosidade, o que são essas redes por cima do leito do rio, com esses pedulos que quase tocam na água, será para alguma actividade radical ou algo do género.
> Dá para ver o que tem chovido por aí bem, tendo em conta o caudal que o rio leva.


Canoagem. Aqui há competições nacionais e Galegas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

ampa62 disse:


> Por aqui parou a chuva.
> Aqui vão algumas fotos do rio Coura e da ribeira de S. João em Arga.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Haja coragem para sair da lareira em dias frios e chuvosos!  
Vão bem carregados de água os dois, a ribeira até já a transbordar um bocadinho. Nunca os tinha visto com tanta água  Obrigado! 



ampa62 disse:


> Rio Coura II. Tenho uns vídeos. Qual é a forma mais fácil de os colocar?
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


O imgur é uma opção. Ou o youtube se tiveres uma conta


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

Continua 
23,4 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Dez 2019 às 13:59)

ampa62 disse:


> Rio Coura II. Tenho uns vídeos. Qual é a forma mais fácil de os colocar?
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk



Além dos já mencionados pelo @João Pedro, o streamable também é uma boa opção.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 13:59)

ampa62 disse:


> Arga. Ribeira de S. João... poluída.... E ponte das Poldras no Coura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantástico! A cascata está divinal!  Mas outra coisa não esperaria.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 14:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Além dos já mencionados pelo @João Pedro, o streamable também é uma boa opção.


Não conhecia. Obrigado Duarte 

--------------------------

E por cá continua a chover, estamos nisto há 8 horas sem parar... 33,3 mm acumulados,


----------



## Pedro Araújo (15 Dez 2019 às 14:01)

ampa62 disse:


> Rio Coura II. Tenho uns vídeos. Qual é a forma mais fácil de os colocar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu usei o streamable para colocar os meus vídeos aqui.

https://streamable.com/

Está aí o link. É só entrar, clicar em "Upload video" e escolher o ficheiro do vídeo que querer fazer upload. Não podem é ser vídeos muito longos acho eu.


----------



## Pedro Araújo (15 Dez 2019 às 14:04)

Já é a terceira vez hoje que a estação para por cerca de 30 minutos, e outras duas que parou cerca de 15 min. Ainda assim já acumulou 44.45mm.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 14:29)

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (15 Dez 2019 às 14:34)

Isto ja Manda agua por Todo o lado, vamos ver Como correm os proximos dias, a Terra ja deve estar toda em capacidade de campo


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 14:40)

Gondomar 
Períodos de Chuva forte 
Acumulados 29,7 mm
12,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (15 Dez 2019 às 14:44)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 14:47)

31,1 mm
Conta tudo neste evento 
E a semana ainda está no início 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 15:01)

Pedro Araújo disse:


> Eu usei o streamable para colocar os meus vídeos aqui.
> 
> https://streamable.com/
> 
> Está aí o link. É só entrar, clicar em "Upload video" e escolher o ficheiro do vídeo que querer fazer upload. Não podem é ser vídeos muito longos acho eu.


Obrigado pela dica. Como tenho conta no YouTube optei por esta. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Haja coragem para sair da lareira em dias frios e chuvosos!
> Vão bem carregados de água os dois, a ribeira até já a transbordar um bocadinho. Nunca os tinha visto com tanta água  Obrigado!
> 
> 
> O imgur é uma opção. Ou o youtube se tiveres uma conta


Nada como um desafio para me fazer sair da lareira. 
Estava quente para a época a serra : 9°C.

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (15 Dez 2019 às 15:18)

Boa tarde

Por Canelas, 41,1mm acumulados e chuva intensa e persistente desde por volta das 10h, tudo escorre água e os pequenos ribeiros ja saltam as margens
A ver pelo radar não vai ficar por aqui, antes pelo contrário... pode muito bem ser o dia mais chuvoso do ano por aqui

E muito mais virá durante a semana


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 15:20)

Póvoa de Varzim hoje, foto de Filipe Matos:







Por aqui continua a chover de forma contínua, *36.8 mm* acumulados 

11.5ºc actuais.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 15:31)




----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 15:38)

Continua a chuva 
12,1°C
Acumulados de 35,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2019 às 16:16)

Chove bem mais fraco agora. Continua a subir com 56,9mm


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento 

Acumulados *39.4 mm* e a subir.

Vento praticamente nulo.
Muito lento o avanço da frente


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 16:31)

Quando já não se sabe, ou se consegue visualizar onde é o leito do rio, é sinal, que a cheia que já começa a conquistar espaço pelos terrenos dentro, e de certa forma, é também a melhor fertilização, como já diziam os mais antigos.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 16:33)

Chove bem agora por Gondomar 
Acumulados a subirem 
38.0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 17:00)

Acumulados 40,1 mm
Continua 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 17:04)

ampa62 disse:


> Nada como um desafio para me fazer sair da lareira.
> Estava quente para a época a serra : 9°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Eu também saí, desafiei-me a mim próprio a cometer essa loucura... 
Fui à Senhora do Salto ver como estava o rio Sousa. Viagem sem sobressaltos até lá e durante o tempo que lá estive. No regresso ao Porto foi preciso muito mais cuidado na condução, devido ao nevoeiro e ao aumento da intensidade da precipitação.

Dia completamente invernal. Água a correr por todos os lados. 45,5 mm por cá, e a ver pelo radar... não vai mesmo parar tão cedo.






Mais logo coloco umas fotos e uns vídeos


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Rain rain rain 
Acumulados de 41,7 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

joselamego disse:


> Rain rain rain
> Acumulados de 41,7 mm
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Por ai sim ...o pessoal do norte já deve estar farto de chuva .


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por ai sim ...o pessoal do norte já deve estar farto de chuva .


Muita chuva aqui 
Mas esta semana vai chegar a todas as regiões 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

Ainda não parou de chover um único minuto desde a manhã, o acumulado está nos *47.2 mm*  a subir, chuva grossa e fria 

Grande calmaria em relação ao vento, média nos últimos 10 minutos de apenas  0.4 Km/h, em contraste com a ventania da manhã.

11.4ºc actuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2019 às 17:47)

Em Esmoriz (Ovar) houve e continua as inundações. Estas inundações foram originadas com maré baixa.e neste momento em plena maré cheia tive a informação que as ribeiras galgaram a estrada em Maceda(Ovar), mas duvido que a maré seja influêncie nestes locais. Os Rios mais preocupantes são aqueles em que existem marés tipo Rio Douro, Rio Minho. 

Ficam aqui umas fotos


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 17:56)

Que rega...


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

Gondomar 
45,0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2019 às 17:59)

Eco de precipitação Laranja entre São João Da Madeira e Oliveira de Azeméis agora mesmo


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Dez 2019 às 18:11)

ampa62 disse:


> Rio Coura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas fotografias. 

Estão boas, para o tempo que está, mas a da placa ficou mesmo estupenda!


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 18:37)

A chuva continua sem parar *51.4 mm* acumulados 

Pelas minhas contas, Pedras Rubras ( IPMA) já anda perto ou mesmo nos 50 mm.
Edit: Já ultrapassa com *52,2 mm* até ao momento


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

Bem, o pluviómetro do ISEP já vai no vermelho...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por ai sim ...o pessoal do norte já deve estar farto de chuva .


Sim, por acaso...
Chove sem parar...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 19:18)

Passei a barreira dos 50

Vejam 
50,3 mm 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2019 às 19:29)

Zona de Viana para baixo bem regada 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (15 Dez 2019 às 19:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quando já não se sabe, ou se consegue visualizar onde é o leito do rio, é sinal, que a cheia que já começa a conquistar espaço pelos terrenos dentro, e de certa forma, é também a melhor fertilização, como já diziam os mais antigos.



Aí  é normal, uns kms antes no mesmo rio na zona de Viatodos/nine a extensão alagada é bem maior.
O rio é estreito e afunila na estrada.
O mesmo acontece com o Rio Neiva quando passa pela N204 em Balugães e Em barqueiros Barcelos.

Mas dessa página espera se alarmismo desmesurado como sempre ‍


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

53.1 mm acumulados
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

Sei que estou a incomodar-te com os meus planos.
Sensor AQI (SDS011 PPM2.5/10) na sua área.
Actualmente 5 em Portugal, um 6º em pouco tempo perto de Aveirio estará em funções.
A relação entre vento, temperatura e especialmente tempo (aquecimento,...) é interessante de observar.

Porto:
https://maps.luftdaten.info/grafana...-sensor-view?orgId=1&panelId=2&var-node=20000
Paredes:
https://maps.luftdaten.info/grafana...-sensor-view?orgId=1&panelId=2&var-node=18144
https://maps.luftdaten.info/grafana...-sensor-view?orgId=1&panelId=2&var-node=27393


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

As cores no isep não têm nada a ver com o ipma.

São as cores que normalmente determinam problemas nas  instalações.
Chuva no vermelho costuma indicar possibilidade de problemas nas garagens e vigilância nas mesmas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 21:12)

Boas,

Cá ficam então algumas fotos e alguns vídeos do rio Sousa na Senhora do Salto esta tarde. Muito bem composto... 




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr





E entretanto, no Porto já se ultrapassaram os 60 mm


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2019 às 21:28)

A chuva continua e está nevoeiro. O acumulado vai nos 67,3mm


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 21:31)

Boas,
continua a chuva, o acumulado está agora nos *60.2 mm* 

10.1ºc , vento fraco e 95% HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 21:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Cá ficam então algumas fotos e alguns vídeos do rio Sousa na Senhora do Salto esta tarde. Muito bem composto...
> 
> ...



Parebéns, pelas excelentes fotos capturadas num local muito bonito, com toda a natureza envolvente, e isto já para não falar nessa escarpa, que foi muito bem esculpida, pela força da natureza.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 21:49)

Boas
Estou perto dos 60 mm 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 22:06)

Depois de tanta chuva, já começaram a ocorrer derrocadas nas principais vias citadinas no Norte. 
https://ominho.pt/atencao-braga-derrocada-corta-um-dos-acessos-a-variante-norte/


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2019 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Cá ficam então algumas fotos e alguns vídeos do rio Sousa na Senhora do Salto esta tarde. Muito bem composto...
> 
> ...



Belos registos, espectacular esse vale literalmente uma "garganta".
----

A estação netatmo de Beiriz, Póvoa de Varzim segue com uns brutais 82 mm!!


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 22:17)

Barreira ultrapassada 
60,3 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (15 Dez 2019 às 22:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depois de tanta chuva, já começaram a ocorrer derrocadas nas principais vias citadinas no Norte.
> https://ominho.pt/atencao-braga-derrocada-corta-um-dos-acessos-a-variante-norte/



Isso já foi de manhã. Morros de terra dá nisso.. 
Mas resolveram facilmente


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2019 às 22:26)

Hoje mais um dia de forte rega a Norte!   

E a chuva está para continuar...


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

60,8 mm acumulados 
10,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2019 às 22:41)

Boa noite.

*Cheguei! *

Vindo agora do Grande Porto, confirmo que na viagem chovia mais por lá, embora aqui não me possa queixar. Acho eu. 
Pá, é de facto muita chuva.

O rio Leça corre agora por fora das margens, nas zonas mais planas já se vêem grandes lagos.
O mesmo em vários ribeiros do Grande Porto.
Obviamente por aqui já os rios e ribeiros saltaram fora do leito nas zonas mais planas. Mas ainda não condicionam os caminhos ou estradas. Veremos até ao próximo fim de semana..."muita água há-de correr debaixo das pontes" 

O *acumulado* está nos *67,3 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu agora aos *204,4 mm*.
Já o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* (desde 1 de outubro) passou dos 1000 mm: *1022,4 mm*.
Posso dizer "nada mau!"? 

Está fresco...

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 97%
*​Estive a ver as cartas do GFS para a semana. O dia de amanhã, entre 4ª e 5ª, e depois cheira-me a "apoteose", o dia de 6ª feira. Poderemos não ser os mais beneficiados nesse dia (centro\sul serão em princípio em relação à chuva) mas o vento...
Bem, o já é que conta.
*Boa semana, bons eventos meteorológicos!*


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 22:42)

Continua rain 
61,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 22:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Cá ficam então algumas fotos e alguns vídeos do rio Sousa na Senhora do Salto esta tarde. Muito bem composto...
> 
> ...


Belas fotos e vídeos. O rio está com um caudal impressionante. 





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 22:48)

Por Covas o dia não foi de recordes.
9	°C e 48 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parebéns, pelas excelentes fotos capturadas num local muito bonito, com toda a natureza envolvente, e isto já para não falar nessa escarpa, que foi muito bem esculpida, pela força da natureza.





jonas_87 disse:


> Belos registos, espectacular esse vale literalmente uma "garganta".





ampa62 disse:


> Belas fotos e vídeos. O rio está com um caudal impressionante.


Obrigado aos três 

É de facto um lugar geologicamente muito interessante; aquela garganta de xisto é algo de extraordinário. Já há uns anos que não ia lá, e das vezes que fui nunca o rio teve tão grande caudal como hoje. Que barulheira 

Acaba por ser um lugar relativamente perigoso em dias assim, via-se muita pedra arrastada das escarpas pela água, nem me aventurei a ir até ao último miradouro, não fosse o Diabo tecê-las...

-------

Por cá continua a chuva, embora mais fraca agora. 64,5 mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 23:03)

62,0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Araújo (15 Dez 2019 às 23:44)

Boa noite, a acumulação aqui vai em 71.37mm.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 23:52)

Previsão desta semana 
Rain rain rain 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2019 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

*64.2 mm* acumulados ontem, hoje sigo com *4.4 mm* até ao momento.

10.5ºc actuais, vento SE 12 Km/h e 95% HR, pressão em queda com 998.4 hpa.

Dezembro segue agora com *150.0 mm* e *633.0 mm*  desde 01/10/2019.

Este deverá ser mais um mês acima dos 200 mm.

Pelo radar há bastante chuva a oeste e em movimento lento aparentemente para Leste acompanhando o deslocamento da depressão/frente


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2019 às 07:01)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Ontem tive 64,5 mm acumulados
Hoje sigo com  7,8mm
10,6°C
93% hr
Pressão a 998 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (16 Dez 2019 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

Ontem ficou-se pelos 73,9mm. Agora chove fraco e está nevoeiro. O acumulado vai em 9,7mm


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2019 às 09:10)

Bom dia 
Continua a chuva 
Acumulados de 9,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2019 às 09:46)

Nuvem de base baixa e escura a avançar de Oeste neste momento, parece uma linha de instabilidade


----------



## Pedro Araújo (16 Dez 2019 às 09:56)

Bom dia, ontem acabamos com 71.37mm. Hoje o acumulado vai em 16.26mm.


----------



## João45 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:54)

Bom dia estimado amigo Lamego, já a tempos que nao cá vinha, fiquei sem net desde do inicio da epoca desportiva ( sim, sou sportinguista)! 
Posso concluir por esse gráfico que teremos uma semana radiosa e que puderei aproveitar praia?
Fora de brincadeiras, quais os períodos até ao fim do mês que a chuva estará mais forte e quando haverá pausa desta fase?
Obrigado e boa sorte a todos neste período a enfrentar o Daniel!
Rain rain rain 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2019 às 11:09)

João45 disse:


> Bom dia estimado amigo Lamego, já a tempos que nao cá vinha, fiquei sem net desde do inicio da epoca desportiva ( sim, sou sportinguista)!
> Posso concluir por esse gráfico que teremos uma semana radiosa e que puderei aproveitar praia?
> Fora de brincadeiras, quais os períodos até ao fim do mês que a chuva estará mais forte e quando haverá pausa desta fase?
> Obrigado e boa sorte a todos neste período a enfrentar o Daniel!
> ...


[/QUOTE]Bom dia amigo ,João 
Como estas ?
A precipitação deverá ser mais concentrada no centro está semana 
Até dia 20 chove
Depois o Natal penso que só deve chover no Norte 
O final de ano ainda incerto 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (16 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/av...ua-corta-saida-da-a29-em-maceda-11621964.html


----------



## João45 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

Bom dia amigo ,João
Como estas ?
A precipitação deverá ser mais concentrada no centro está semana
Até dia 20 chove
Depois o Natal penso que só deve chover no Norte
O final de ano ainda incerto


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Bom dia, podia estar melhor, a idade ja pesa! E o amigo Lamego? Obrigado pela rápida resposta, e em Janeiro já ha previsoes? Qual a análise que o amigo Lamego faz a  esta situação dramatica do Matthias Schmelz?


----------



## João45 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:16)

kikofra disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/av...ua-corta-saida-da-a29-em-maceda-11621964.html


Tem vírus esse link desse site manhoso??? Não mintas!!!


----------



## ampa62 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:22)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas com mais um dia de chuva: 22.9 mm acumulados até ao momento.

8.2ºC | 97% HR | 998 mb | vento fraco.


----------



## kikofra (16 Dez 2019 às 11:28)

João45 disse:


> Tem vírus esse link desse site manhoso??? Não mintas!!!


Virus da gripe


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2019 às 11:32)

12,4 mm acumulados
Temperatura de 10,4°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2019 às 11:51)

Levantou-se um vento gelado de Norte, sigo com *8.9 ºc* ( mínima do dia). 

Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## kikofra (16 Dez 2019 às 11:57)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...sito-na-en206-em-vila-do-conde--11622187.html

Mais uma estrada cortada


----------



## kikofra (16 Dez 2019 às 14:32)

https://www.diariodominho.pt/2019/12/16/en-205-1-cortada-ao-transito-em-esposende/


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2019 às 14:35)

kikofra disse:


> https://www.diariodominho.pt/2019/12/16/en-205-1-cortada-ao-transito-em-esposende/


Ia publicar essa notícia mesmo agora 
Mas nessa zona é normal.
O rio sobe conforme o cavado. Sendo uma zona baixa e o rio subindo 2mts corta a estrada.
Quando o cavado deixar desce


----------



## kikofra (16 Dez 2019 às 14:37)

slbgdt disse:


> Ia publicar essa notícia mesmo agora
> Mas nessa zona é normal.
> O rio sobe conforme o cavado. Sendo uma zona baixa e o rio subindo 2mts corta a estrada.
> Quando o cavado deixar desce


https://www.diariodominho.pt/2019/12/16/--derrocada-coloca-a-vista-problema-na-en205-1-em-esposende/

Entretanto também caiu por lá um muro


----------



## bandevelugo (16 Dez 2019 às 15:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado aos três
> 
> É de facto um lugar geologicamente muito interessante; aquela garganta de xisto é algo de extraordinário. Já há uns anos que não ia lá, e das vezes que fui nunca o rio teve tão grande caudal como hoje. Que barulheira
> 
> ...



Caro João Pedro, só uma pequena nota: a garganta é de quartzitos, uma das rochas mais duras que existem. É bastante mais resistente que o xisto, sendo vulgar na zona da serra de Valongo, sobretudo nos topos. Como o rio tem mais dificuldade em furar os quartzitos, nestes pontos o seu vale fica muito estreito.

De resto, imagens e vídeos com o nível habitual - elevado (como o das águas!)


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2019 às 17:44)

Vai caindo aguaceiros fracos neste momento 
Acumulados hoje de 14,7 mm
Temperatura fresca 9,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2019 às 20:26)

Resumo do dia de hoje :
Céu muito nublado 
Aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 14,7 mm
Temperatura máxima de 10,8°C
Atual de 8,8°C
88% hr
Pressão a 996 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2019 às 21:32)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro João Pedro, só uma pequena nota: a garganta é de quartzitos, uma das rochas mais duras que existem. É bastante mais resistente que o xisto, sendo vulgar na zona da serra de Valongo, sobretudo nos topos. Como o rio tem mais dificuldade em furar os quartzitos, nestes pontos o seu vale fica muito estreito.
> 
> De resto, imagens e vídeos com o nível habitual - elevado (como o das águas!)


Certo, certo... quando penso nas serras do Porto vem-me logo à cabeça o xisto... Obrigado pelo reparo, faz todo o sentido 

------------------------

E hoje o dia foi bem mais seco do que o de ontem; um acumulado de 10,4 mm contra 66,6 mm ontem (valor bastante sugestivo... ) Dezembro segue com 166,1 mm.

Dia extremamente húmido, especialmente dentro de casa com os vidros das janelas a escorrerem água o dia inteiro. Sensação de frio muito desagradável em casa.
Máxima de 11,1ºC e mínima de 8,4ºC que é a temperatura atual.

Amanhã parece que haverá algum sol por cá, ótimo para pôr o trabalho de campo em dia! (Está tão atrasadinho... )

E para acabar, como prometido, mais uns cheirinhos do outono portuense: o magnífico ginkgo do Jardim das Virtudes, um dos maiores, ou mesmo o maior, da Europa 



Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Virtudes Garden, Porto, 04-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Virtudes Garden, Porto, 04-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Virtudes Garden, Porto, 04-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Virtudes Garden, Porto, 04-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Virtudes Garden, Porto, 04-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Between (16 Dez 2019 às 22:27)

Rio Ferreira na Foz do Sousa (imagens que tirei do facebook):


















Um pouco preocupante tendo em conta as previsões e a muita chuva que ainda vai cair a partir de quarta.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Dez 2019 às 22:38)

Rio Cávado hoje. Foto tirada em Prado (Braga). Ponte Romana vista ao longe.








Começou já a galgar as margens. Com a chuva que se aproxima deve aumentar bem o caudal mas penso que mesmo assim fica bem longe de alguns anos anteriores.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2019 às 22:56)

Between disse:


> Rio Ferreira na Foz do Sousa (imagens que tirei do facebook):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não me surpreende tendo em conta a água que o Sousa levava ontem. Sem dúvida preocupante face ao que está ainda para vir nos próximos dias...
Amanhã vou tentar ver como está o Leça.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2019 às 23:02)

Céu parcialmente nublado com *7ºC* atuais em lenta descida. Não deve haver mais chuva, aliás já não chove há horas


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria mas com sol, mínima de *4.9 ºc* .

Neste momento 5.3ºc, vento fraco e 94% HR.


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2019 às 10:55)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 4,4°C
Atual de 7,7°C
91% hr
Pressão a subir 1009 hpa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2019 às 21:27)

Boa noite.

Ontem o acumulado foi modesto, apenas 17,0 mm.

Hoje ainda não tenho acumulação mas já está a chover há cerca de 1 hora, fraco.
O vento sopra fraco de S\SSO.
Está frescote caramba. 

A 4ª feira deverá ser calma, com chuva estratiforme (parece-me), só aumentando a intensidade na 5ª feira. Alguns acumulados poderão ser acima do previsto mais para o interior e outros abaixo na franja mais litoral, nesta 4ª feira.
Amanhã confirmaremos se estou errado...

*Tactual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Já pingou mas sem acumular 
Temperatura máxima de 12,5°C
Atual de 9,5°
90% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2019 às 22:12)

Boas noites,

Dia seco e frio hoje que aproveitei ao máximo para colocar alguma ordem no trabalho de campo  Isto significa que apanhei muito friozinho nas orelhinhas... 
Mínima de 5,1ºC e máxima de 13,3ºC. 10,1ºC e céu muito nublado neste momento.

Comecei o dia em Oliveira de Azeméis e quando lá cheguei, por volta das 9h30 o termómetro do carro marcava 5ºC, um gelo à sombra.

Durante a tarde lá consegui ir ver o Leça. Junto ao mosteiro de Leça do Balio via-se bem que a água já tinha estado pelo menos um metro acima do nível de hoje. Fui depois até à Ponte do Carro, onde fiz uns vídeos. Muita água ainda a correr, e a grande velocidade em direção ao porto de Leixões.


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2019 às 22:23)

Já chuvisca
0,1 mm acumulados
9,4°C
91% hr 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2019 às 23:05)

Apenas pingos caíram
0,1 mm acumulados 
Resumo do dia de hoje :
Manhã de céu limpo 
Tarde de céu por nuvens altas 
Noite já com nuvens dispersas 
Mínima de 4,4°C
Máxima de 12,5°C
Atual de 9,4°C
...............

Nos próximos dias irei receber um novo módulo , o anenometro
A partir daí estarei com a estação completa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (18 Dez 2019 às 00:27)

Neste momento algumas rajadas de vento

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2019 às 01:03)

Hoje e a madrugada de amanhã vai ser um dia de muitas surpresas, após vários meses sem haver eventos severos. Estarei na estrada e atento aos fenómenos que se passarem e este grupo vai ser onde darei as informações importantes do estado do tempo.

Neste momento algumas rajadas a surgirem em Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2019 às 02:08)

A acompanhar do corpo de bombeiros.
Mar revolto e rajadas, chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 07:28)

Bom dia 
Vento com rajadas 
Já chuvisca
Acumulados de 0,2 mm
11,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 08:46)

Ainda está no Pará arranca 
Céu muito nublado e ventoso
12,4°C e em subida 
Pressão a 1011 hPa 
91% hr
Acumulados de 0,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2019 às 09:55)

Rajada de 60.1km/h
15.2°C
HR- 72%

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 10:58)

Boas
Novo chuvisco
0,6 mm acumulados
Como referi anteriormente ainda no pára arranque

13,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2019 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos períodos de chuva, fraca nas últimas 2 horas.

O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *9,7 mm*.

O vento tem aumentado de intensidade, com rajada máxima de 43,9 km\h há 10 minutos.

*Tactual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## kikofra (18 Dez 2019 às 12:06)

As coisas devem estar mesmo agrestes para o Mar, centenas de gaiovotas a alguns km do Mar, onde nunca tinha visto nenhuma


----------



## kikofra (18 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

Nao se ve grande coisa, mas dá para ter ideia


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 12:21)

Boa tarde, durante a manhã o fator mais assinalável foi o vento, com rajadas que devem rondar os 60km/h...


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 13:03)

Boas 
Céu muito nublado 
15,1°C
87% hr
Acumulados 0,7 mm

A direção e velocidade do vento ainda não sei ,  estou espera de receber o meu anenómetro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

54.0 kph
15°3
Chuva puxada a vento
Cenário invernal

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 14:04)

Segundo algumas apps de medição de vento, 30km/h de vento médio e 70/80km/h de rajada. Vento a puxar a chuva que não tarda chega, para já está tudo sequinho.


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2019 às 14:12)

Lira-MeteoGalicia (170 m, A Corunha) 161,1 km/h (14:10 h.). 

P. S.1: MeteoGalicia agora removeu o dado da web. Pode ser um valor errado. 

P. S.2: Penedo do Galo (Lugo) 138,2 km/h.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2019 às 14:24)

Boa tarde,

Começa a cair com força pelo Porto. 1,3 mm acumulados. O vento tem sido uma presença constante, com rajadas de quase 55 km/h já registadas (ISEP).


----------



## Pedro Araújo (18 Dez 2019 às 14:26)

Boas, vou com 14.22mm e rajada máxima de 51.5km/h até agora.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 14:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Segundo algumas apps de medição de vento, 30km/h de vento médio e 70/80km/h de rajada. Vento a puxar a chuva que não tarda chega, para já está tudo sequinho.


Já chove bem puxada a vento, mas este último acalmou ligeiramente após o início da precipitação.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Dez 2019 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento chove moderado acompanhado de bastante vento. 12mm acumulados


----------



## Gates (18 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

confirmo os anteriores:
chuva certinha e muito vento


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 15:28)

Já chove por Gondomar 
Vento com rajadas 
1,2 mm acumulados

14,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 15:35)

Acumulados a subirem 
3,2 mm

14,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sunset (18 Dez 2019 às 15:39)

No Porto já registadas rajadas de 70km hora

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:44)

Um banco, prestes a ficar submerso.


----------



## Stinger (18 Dez 2019 às 15:55)

Já a aproximar se.
Ainda para mais na foto para o lado esquerdo tenho campo aberto com 50 kms e para as rajadas vindas de sul é um mimo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2019 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ainda não chove, algumas rajadas na casa dos 40km/h.
Que saudades de um evento destes


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 16:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um banco, prestes a ficar submerso.



essa é a zona mais baixa perto das pontes e a primeira a ficar debaixo de água mal o rio começa a subir.
ontem já esteve maior, hoje baixou um pouco..
Com o que ainda vai chover nos próximos dias, aí sim, deverá como sempre galgar o cais principal da Régua e inundar as habituais lojas e cafés aí situados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2019 às 16:10)

Chii grande depressão...
Vento q.b
Dilúvio

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (18 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

Boa tarde, 

Por Covas tem chovido com mais intensidade da parte da tarde.

21.6 mm acumulados até ao momento. Este mês já são 278.3 mm no total igualando o recorde de 2017.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Dez 2019 às 16:13)

Rajadas bem fortes nestes últimos minutos!
Chove bem e o acumulado vai em 18mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2019 às 16:19)

Confirmo a impressionante tarde de inverno. Chuva contínua por vezes forte e altas rajadas. 

Isto na estrada está um perigo.


----------



## microcris (18 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

Aí vem ela


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Dez 2019 às 16:27)

Um verdadeiro temporal com bastante chuva e rajadas de vento que já impõem respeito.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 16:43)

Rajadas fortes pelo Porto, por aqui já registei 75 Km/h de SSW, no jardim do Marquês há alguns ramos pelo chão.

Neste momento chove bem puxada a vento.

*6.2 mm* e a subir, 15.4ºc actuais.


----------



## Gates (18 Dez 2019 às 16:50)

verdadeira tempestade aqui pelos meus lados...


----------



## PedroSarrico (18 Dez 2019 às 17:09)

microcris disse:


> Aí vem ela




Gafanha City <3

Estou na zona Industrial de Albergaria e isto já está a ficar engraçado.

Espero que por estes lados não venha demasiado vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2019 às 17:21)

O pós-frontal está com um aspecto a fazer lembrar o 4 de Janeiro de 2014. Pode mesmo entrar uma ou outra célula com capacidade para produzir algo mais severo, embora localizado. Que haja animação mas poucos ou nenhuns estragos.


Neste momento chove moderado e o vento continua a meter respeito.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 17:41)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O pós-frontal está com um aspecto a fazer lembrar o 4 de Janeiro de 2014. Pode mesmo entrar uma ou outra célula com capacidade para produzir algo mais severo, embora localizado. Que haja animação mas poucos ou nenhuns estragos.
> 
> 
> Neste momento chove moderado e o vento continua a meter respeito.


Houve um tornado F-1/F-2 na altura por estas bandas, oxalá não se repita...


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 17:51)

Boas,
Chuva moderada a forte 
Acumulados de 13,4 mm

14,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

c0ldPT disse:


> Segundo algumas apps de medição de vento, 30km/h de vento médio e 70/80km/h de rajada. Vento a puxar a chuva que não tarda chega, para já está tudo sequinho.


Pela mesma app, agora com vento médio nos 35km/h e rajada de 85km/h  Preocupante a célula prestes a entrar por Viana do Castelo


----------



## ampa62 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

Por aqui continua a chover.

41.6 mm acumulados. Rain rate 6.35 mm/h

Quase a quebrar a barreira dos 300 mm este mês,


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:24)

Viana do Castelo-Esposende neste momento já tem trovoada, alguém reporta?


----------



## RamalhoMR (18 Dez 2019 às 18:35)

Viva!

Ora uma noite daquelas...á antiga!
Esta de facto agreste aqui por Braga, algo que nós todos já saberiamos que iria acontecer.

Portanto....
Chuva vento...mix de tudo aqui por cima e os proprios alertas devem de ser respeitados.
Todo o cuidado e pouco. E o pós frontal aparentemente agreste e com um  comportamento normal aka peculiar...que seja bonito de ser ver, ouvir e acima de tudo que não cause problemas de maior.

Eu da minha parte já fiz o meu papel. Dar o alerta aos meus amigos e respectivos colegas de trabalho.
E daqui de Gualtar city ( freguesia na qual residuo)...se o Bom Jesus se apagar....temos pena. Ahah.

Continuaçao.
Abraco.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

Acumulados a subirem 
20,7 mm
Chuva forte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (18 Dez 2019 às 18:53)

Chove com muita intensidade no Porto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2019 às 19:08)

Incrível por aqui!


----------



## Pedro Araújo (18 Dez 2019 às 19:11)

Chuva muito grossa a cair puxada a vento, faz um basqueiro enorme. Rain Rate de 21.59mm/h neste momento, acumulado de 43.69mm e rajada máxima de 64.4km/h. Da maneira que está a chover o acumulado vai subir a pique se continuar assim.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 19:17)

Between disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade no Porto!



Sim está agreste, autêntica tempestade, video que fiz há minutos:


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2019 às 19:24)

Boa noite.



Aristocrata disse:


> A 4ª feira deverá ser calma, com chuva estratiforme (parece-me), só aumentando a intensidade na 5ª feira. Alguns acumulados poderão ser acima do previsto mais para o interior e outros abaixo na franja mais litoral, nesta 4ª feira.
> Amanhã confirmaremos *se estou errado*...


Tau!
Vou-me demitir das previsões. 
Se bem que por aqui ainda esteja relativamente calmo, tirando o vento que vai soprando moderado, por vezes forte com rajadas fortes a muito fortes (máximo de 73,8 km\h às 17.46h), a chuva não tem sido farta.
Levo um *acumulado* de *23,1 mm*. Típico de um dia invernal, nada de mais.

Pensava que a componente chuva estratiforme se mantivesse mais umas horas, mas o arrastamento da massa de ar mais húmida enganou-me. Óbvio que vi as previsões do IPMA mas parecia-me que a instabilidade fosse entrar só amanhã.
Sempre a aprender...

De qualquer maneira há zonas que já tem os rios todos fora dos seus leitos, algumas inundações já se farão sentir.
E por este caminho amanhã será pior.

*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2019 às 19:29)

Chuva forte
Acumulados 22,8 mm
Rajadas de vento 

14,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Alguns minutos de chuva torrencial com fortes rajadas. Tudo alagado!


----------



## Pedro Araújo (18 Dez 2019 às 19:31)

Acalmou agora um bocado, na parte mais intensa desta chuvada que passou o rain rate esteve a 40mm/h.   O acumulado vai em 51.56mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 19:37)

*20,8mm* acumulados das 18h Às 19h na estação do IPMA de V. N. Cerveira (Aeródromo).


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 19:43)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2019 às 19:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> Viana do Castelo-Esposende neste momento já tem trovoada, alguém reporta?


2 pancadas apenas...
Nada de mais...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 20:04)

Para já, frente estratiforme muito aborrecida e nada de anormal tirando o vento, esse sim está como previsto.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

Grande chuvada neste momento 

Pós frontal bastante vigoroso


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 20:22)

Acumulados valentes

Ponte da Barca: 80 mm
Castanheira: 78 mm

Castanheira segue com 307 mm mensais

Entretanto carradas de ocorrências, sendo a principal, queda de árvore.


----------



## Pedro Araújo (18 Dez 2019 às 20:26)

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I16FONTE4


Esta estação está a chegar a 90mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 21:01)

Boas,

por aqui *20 mm* acumulados e de momento não chove, o vento continua com rajadas fortes de SSW/SW.

15.2ºc actuais.
*175,6 mm*  mensais.


----------



## ACampos (18 Dez 2019 às 21:17)

Por Matosinhos vento forte com rajadas


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

Boas noites,

Até ver, o dia fica bem mais marcado pelo vento do que pela chuva; já há muito que não sentia aquele medo de uma rajada mais forte me partir os vidros das janelas...  Acumulado nos 18,5 mm e rajada mais forte de 64,4 km/h. 16,1ºC neste momento.

Aguardemos a chegada do "resto"... que vem com um ar bastante agressivo:


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2019 às 21:45)

Parou a chuva, mas continua bastante vento.



Acumulado já passou os 50 mm.


----------



## jonas (18 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

Chove bem por cá. 
O vento também está forte.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

Muita chuva em Vila Nova de Cerveira, pelas minhas contas segue com *83,5 mm* e registou entre as 20 e 21 horas cerca de *25.3 mm*. 
*








*
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo)


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

Forte aguaceiro por aqui e puxado a vento, rain rate nos *49.4 mm/h*.

22 mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

A chuva estratiforme tem-se feito sentir por aqui, nada de convectividade para já.
Já na zona do Minho há componente convectiva na precipitação ocorrida. Valores elevados de precipitação, parte em reduzido espaço de tempo. Inundações e estragos pelo vento...

O *acumulado* está nos *29,5 mm*.


----------



## RamalhoMR (18 Dez 2019 às 22:58)

Continuamos com precipitação numa de vai e vem subitamente. Origem convectiva para já.

O vento esse, é Rei por agora. Rajadas bastante intensas.

Duas gruas daqui andam as voltinhas a conta do vento. Parecem carrosseis.

Sabe bem estar em casa quietinho e sossegado come este tempo. E que ninguem me venha chatear a cabeça. Bom....eu acho que ja cheguei a idade de...quanto mais sozinho eu estiver, melhor.  Para Confusoes ja basta no meu trabalho

Ate logo.
Bom resto de seguimento malta.


----------



## PedroSarrico (18 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

Desde a hora de jantar que na zona de Aveiro nem chove nem há vento. 
As árvores pouco se mexem. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

Ninguém dorme hoje, com a trovoada que chegara dentro de 40 min a 1 hora


----------



## ampa62 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *20,8mm* acumulados das 18h Às 19h na estação do IPMA de V. N. Cerveira (Aeródromo).


E nessa altura fiquei sem luz. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 23:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *20,8mm* acumulados das 18h Às 19h na estação do IPMA de V. N. Cerveira (Aeródromo).



E *25,3mm* das 20h às 21h. E amanhã promete ser pior


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2019 às 23:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ninguém dorme hoje, com a trovoada que chegara dentro de 40 min a 1 hora



Não me lembro de ver tanta actividade eléctrica num pós-frontal. Se as células se aguentarem, por onde entrar vai ser medonho.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 23:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não me lembro de ver tanta actividade eléctrica num pós-frontal. Se as células se aguentarem, por onde entrar vai ser medonho.


Regra geral vão enfraquecendo ao chegar à costa, ainda por cima estão em movimento muito lento...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 00:00)

c0ldPT disse:


> Regra geral vão enfraquecendo ao chegar à costa, ainda por cima estão em movimento muito lento...



Acredito que possa acontecer, mas há condições mais que favoráveis para haver reativações. Quem está junto ao mar vai certamente ver um festival dos grandes.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:13)

Eu daqui a pouco vou para junto do mar e vou fazer vídeo em direto para esta página que criei, https://www.facebook.com/miguelbrito9605

A trovoada parece vir em força


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2019 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Sigo o mês com 185.5mm
De momento 15.9°C
HR-77%
V.V- 18.4kph
Algumas horas sem chuva, apenas o vento, rei e senhor deste evento, a precipitação expressiva foi toda para o interior e serras altas aqui do litoral norte.
O pós não acredito que trará grande carga elétrica, esperar para ver.
Estou preocupado é com o dia de amanhã.
Os solos estão até a rolha...
Fui acionado para o meu cb para prevenção, não fosse ele o aviso vermelho.
Bom nowcasting para todos.
Cuidado...
Edit: 33.1kph - SW

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:37)

Neste momento todo o mundo está de olho na península ibérica, Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

Vem a caminho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 00:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu daqui a pouco vou para junto do mar e vou fazer vídeo em direto para esta página que criei, https://www.facebook.com/miguelbrito9605 A trovoada parece vir em força



Acho que não deves apanhar grande coisa... As descargas eléctricas ainda se encontram muito longe da linha de costa e a linha de instabilidade não é garantida que chegue ao litoral... Além disso, o seu movimento é tão lento que demorará ainda algumas horas a chegar à linha de costa.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Acho que não deves apanhar grande coisa... As descargas eléctricas ainda se encontram muito longe da linha de costa e a linha de instabilidade não é garantida que chegue ao litoral... Além disso, o seu movimento é tão lento que demorará ainda algumas horas a chegar à linha de costa.



Mas em apenas 1 hora, ao visualizar no radar, ela andou bem, mas não sei. Eu se for dormir, vou voltar a acordar, por isso vou ficar de sentinela quase toda a noite


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 01:14)

Clarões a N/NE. Penso que é das células no Alto Minho.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 01:16)

Vento forte por Gondomar 
Rajadas fortíssimas
Abana tudo 

15,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 01:18)

Já vejo a trovoada da linha de instabilidade.


----------



## karkov (19 Dez 2019 às 01:19)

Recomeça a chover em Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 01:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Clarões a N/NE. Penso que é das células no Alto Minho.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Já vejo a trovoada da linha de instabilidade.



As descargas da frente sucedem-se ao ritmo de mais de três dezenas a cada cinco minutos. Potências superiores a 100 kA são várias e algumas mais de 200 kA.


----------



## karkov (19 Dez 2019 às 01:28)

Torrencialmente agora 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 01:32)

Vários clarões são visíveis mas ainda muito difusos, nem dá para perceber de onde provêm devido às nuvens. E estas movem-se a uma velocidade incrível. 

Que noite!!


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 01:39)

Até mete  medo o vento
Mete respeito 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 01:43)

Já estou à beira mar sem postes nem nada que me meta em perigo. Tenho um carro baixo que pesa 1.4 toneladas e sinto a abanar


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## xes (19 Dez 2019 às 01:45)

Bem pessoal não consigo dormir com o vento que está bastante forte e a luz não para de ir abaixo, isto vai piorar ainda? Ou estamos no pico?


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 01:51)

Como esperava a frente começou a enfraquecer ao chegar à costa, atividade elétrica idem... O vento está novamente medonho, a maior rajada do evento para já ocorreu ainda há pouco.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Dez 2019 às 02:07)

c0ldPT disse:


> Como esperava a frente começou a enfraquecer ao chegar à costa, atividade elétrica idem... O vento está novamente medonho, a maior rajada do evento para já ocorreu ainda há pouco.



Boa noite,

Tranquilo por aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 02:10)

Parece estar a haver uma súbita reativação da linha de instabilidade, vários aguaceiros a surgirem em terra e o vento bem pior do que de tarde, que virá aí?


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:18)

Surgiu tudo em terra, Viseu. Vi alguns clarões mas nada demais, vou para casa e dormir


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:20)

Afinal ainda não vou para casa, isto mudou de repente


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 02:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Afinal ainda não vou para casa, isto mudou de repente
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


Em que sentido? Há trovoada na linha em aproximação?


----------



## Cinza (19 Dez 2019 às 02:23)

Boa noite, ouvi o primeiro e neste momento vento muito forte e chuva forte


----------



## Paelagius (19 Dez 2019 às 02:23)

Fiquei com a impressão de que tinha ouvido algo…

Começa a chover bem


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:26)

Chuva muito forte, vim para ao pé de casa para não me acontecer nada.
O carro abana muito


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 02:27)

Confirmo. Vento fortíssimo em Espinho, com chuva forte.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:28)

À pouco vi clarões a Oeste e alguns a Este, neste momento chuva forte. Estou dentro do carro no quarteirão de minha casa para ser mais seguro.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 02:34)

Chegou, chuva e vento fortes, mais o vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 02:35)

Absolutamente medonho


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 02:37)

O que é isto!!! Que ventania e uma chuvada intensa!!!!


----------



## karkov (19 Dez 2019 às 02:38)

Por Guimarães... vento constante fortíssimo... rajadas a deitar coisas abaixo na rua.... a luz vai tremendo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2019 às 02:38)

guimeixen disse:


> O que é isto!!! Que ventania e uma chuvada intensa!!!!



É isto a chegar a terra!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2019 às 02:40)

Com tantos anos de fórum não me lembro de assistir a tal ventania...
Haverão muitos estragos

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:42)

ecobcg disse:


> É isto a chegar a terra!


Já está em terra!


----------



## karkov (19 Dez 2019 às 02:43)

Isto podia ter vindo durante o dia para eu perceber por onde entra o ar que me faz bater as portas dentro de casa 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:43)

Interceptei a parte mais intensa desta linha de instabilidade, agora de regresso a casa.
Muito vento e chuva forte no momento mais intenso.
Basicamente um carro com 1500kg parecia um barco com o vento aqui em Espinho.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 02:45)

A luz falhou uma vez mas voltou rápido. Na zona mais baixa da cidade parece-me que falhou há já algum tempo e ainda não voltou. Pelo menos vejo tudo escuro nessa direção. @Ruipedroo tens luz?


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 02:45)

Cortes de luz...flashes verdes por todo o lado. 


Tivemos aqui uns episódios de vento quase a bater no extremo!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 02:46)

Perdeu a actividade eléctrica... pode ser que volte a ter no seu percurso para o interior ou na massa de ar fria e mais instável pos frontal. Entretanto novas linhas de instabilidade podem surgir do Atlântico .


----------



## Ruk@ (19 Dez 2019 às 02:46)

karkov disse:


> Isto podia ter vindo durante o dia para eu perceber por onde entra o ar que me faz bater as portas dentro de casa
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Por acaso isolei as janelas e caixas de estore há cerca de meio mês... agora já não noto correntes de ar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 02:47)

guimeixen disse:


> A luz falhou uma vez mas voltou rápido. Na zona mais baixa da cidade parece-me que falhou há já algum tempo e ainda não voltou. Pelo menos vejo tudo escuro nessa direção. @Ruipedroo tens luz?



Não tenho luz.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2019 às 02:48)

aoc36 disse:


> Já está em terra!


Sim, claro. A imagem foi de uns minutos antes... A chuva que ele estava a sentir era já com essa squall em terra


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Dez 2019 às 02:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Acredito que possa acontecer, mas há condições mais que favoráveis para haver reativações. Quem está junto ao mar vai certamente ver um festival dos grandes.



Boa noite Caros MeteoLoucos,

O vento continua a ser o destaque desta noite com algumas rajadas a fazer-me lembrar-me o Klaus, Xynthia ou até o Gong que já passaram por estas bandas no inverno. Rajadas há cerca de 5mns que me fizeram acordar, agora tudo mais calmo por incrível que pareça. Cortes de energia neste momento. Com a precipitação intensa prevista nas próximas horas e subida dos rios prefiro nem imaginar outros problemas nos locais habituais. Mãe Natureza a relembrar que é ela a protagonista desta vez !


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2019 às 02:48)

aoc36 disse:


> Já está em terra!


Sim, claro. A imagem foi de uns minutos antes... A chuva que ele estava a sentir era já com essa squall em terra


----------



## RamalhoMR (19 Dez 2019 às 02:49)

Viva..
Apagao aqui por Gualtar e Zona do Bom Jesus.
Ainda cheguei a ver o flash verde a conta dos cabos de alta tensao.

Bastante tempestuoso de momento na passagem da squall line.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Dez 2019 às 02:49)

Que coisa impressionante! É terrível a quantidade de vento que se abate na Povoa de Lanhoso ja ha alguns minutos.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:50)

Pelo que verifico o interior está com trovoadas e para o litoral neste momento nada.
Vi poucos clarões, pelas imagens que via pensava que dava mais. Mas nada como arriscar e enfrentar a Elsa.






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PauloSR (19 Dez 2019 às 02:50)

Trovoada neste momento!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2019 às 02:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Cortes de luz...flashes verdes por todo o lado.
> 
> 
> Tivemos aqui uns episódios de vento quase a bater no extremo!


Talvez downburst referente à squall line...normalmente têm sempre ventos bem fortes associados.


----------



## Paula (19 Dez 2019 às 02:52)

Boa noite.

Tudo mais calmo por agora.
Acordei com uma ventania de meter medo e a chover copiosamente.
Os postes de iluminação da rua vão dando sinal.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Dez 2019 às 02:53)

Também vi ha coisa de 5 a 10 minutos esse tal flash verde intenso. A que se deveu isso?!


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 02:56)

Não sei se esta estação está bem instalada mas registou uma rajada de quase 120km/h.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBOURO1


----------



## Dematos (19 Dez 2019 às 02:58)

Flashs verdes? Cabos de média tensão a baterem nalgum lado??


----------



## PauloSR (19 Dez 2019 às 03:00)

Tudo mais calmo pela Póvoa de Lanhoso.


----------



## 1337 (19 Dez 2019 às 03:05)

De certeza que foi um Downburst. Por aqui parecia uma cena daquelas á States. Foi absolutamente assustador a força do vento. Ainda cairam 3 raios muito próximos daqui


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 03:05)

PauloSR disse:


> Tudo mais calmo pela Póvoa de Lanhoso.



Por acaso de minha casa vejo Braga e a Cabreira e só se vê escuridão para esses lados


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2019 às 03:06)

guimeixen disse:


> Não sei se esta estação está bem instalada mas registou uma rajada de quase 120km/h.
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBOURO1



Esse valor é bem possível.


----------



## aoc36 (19 Dez 2019 às 03:09)

No Twitter a Elsa acordou o litoral norte todo.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 03:10)

Por Barcelos agora tudo calmo.
Mas foi forte.
Ainda cortou um pinheiro a meio


----------



## PauloSR (19 Dez 2019 às 03:12)

slbgdt disse:


> Por acaso de minha casa vejo Braga e a Cabreira e só se vê escuridão para esses lados



Sim, não ha luz na Povoa de Lanhoso nem para esses lados...


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 03:14)

PauloSR disse:


> Sim, não ha luz na Povoa de Lanhoso nem para esses lados...



Aqui tenho e na cidade também mas as freguesias a oeste de facto estão às escuras


----------



## GabKoost (19 Dez 2019 às 03:16)

Aqui tenho luz. Olho para sul, Taipas e Guimarães, tudo à escura. Parece que só este recanto tem energia. Top!

Relato de várias árvores partidas quase pela raiz nas Caldas das Taipas.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Dez 2019 às 03:29)

4 árvores arrancadas pelo pé no parque das Taipas. Em Guimarães dezenas de árvores partidas. Cidade às escuras.

Foi uma linha de instabilidade das boas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 03:32)

Avisos vermelhos para 9 distritos a norte do Tejo! Aveiro acumula vermelho para o vento e precipitação.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/?p=AVR


----------



## PedroSarrico (19 Dez 2019 às 07:01)

Esta noite foi um festival de trovoada ppr volta das 4:30 em Aveiro.
Vento é que não houve nada de especial. Já apanhei mais forte este ano

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (19 Dez 2019 às 08:17)

Não se passa nada pelo Porto há horas 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 08:20)

Bom dia 
Depois de uma madrugada com vento de loucos
Agora aguaceiros 
13,4°C
89% hr
Acumulados de 2,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 09:21)

Bom dia,
chove com força pelo Porto neste momento, pelo radar é para continuar


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 09:26)

Chuva moderada 
Acumulados 
3,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 09:29)

O mapa está impressionante...
Com tanta precipitação e solos saturados, provavelmente o tipo de ocorrência que poderá a vir aparecer mais é o movimento de massas (deslizamento/desabamento).
Genericamente de momento está assim:

Queda de árvore 
Inundação 
Movimento de massas


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 09:36)

Video que fiz há minutos:


*9.8 mm* acumulados, continua a chover mas mais fraco.


13.2ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 09:51)

*Elsa provocou o caos: desalojados, árvores caídas e telhados a voar





*
O túnel da Avenida Dom João II, em Tenões, Braga, ficou obstruído pela queda de uma árvore
Foto: Paulo Jorge Magalhães / Global Imagens





Em Joana, Vila Nova de Famalicão, um poste de eletricidade de grandes dimensões cedeu à força do vento e dobrou.





Em Gondomar, a circulação na Linha Laranja, F, do Metro do Porto está interrompida devido à queda de árvores, não havendo até ao momento previsão e quando poderá reabrir.






No centro do Porto, uma derrocada de pedra de um morro sobranceiro à rua da Alegria provocou um corte parcial da via naquela artéria do centro da Invicta.







Em Braga, foram registadas mais de 30 ocorrências, entre as 3 horas da madrugada e o início da manhã, a maior parte das quais relacionadas com quedas de árvores.







Em Guimarães, a queda dos suportes das iluminações de Natal cortou a circulação rodoviária na Alameda de São Dâmaso, no centro da cidade, enquanto um telhado voou na localidade de Ponte.













Na quarta-feira à noite, o mau tempo provocou um deslizamento de terras que isolou o lugar do Burgo, em Ruivos, Ponte da Barca, tendo obstruído a estrada municipal e danificado o cemitério.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/queda-de...lojados-em-santo-tirso-e-almada-11635280.html


----------



## RamalhoMR (19 Dez 2019 às 10:19)

Boas. 
Tudo tranquilo por enquanto. Ainda ha cortes de luz (vai e vem) na minha area.

Por agora so chove moderadamente.
A ver vamos como corre o episodio de logo.

Abraco


----------



## Hawk (19 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

O motivo para aviso vermelho a norte estará na mancha abaixo. Veremos se o radar apresenta tão bom aspecto como o satélite.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 10:44)

Acumulados 5,1mm
13,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 11:38)

*Vento dobrou pelo menos oito postes e deixou Joane sem eletricidade*

















https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...apos-madrugada-de-ventos-fortes-11635445.html

Por aqui chove com intensidade, acumulado a subir *13.6 mm *e a caminho dos 200 mm mensais


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 11:52)

Acumulados a subirem por Gondomar 
8,4 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 11:54)

Grande chuvada agora, até faz "fumo."

*16.8 mm* e a subir


----------



## jonas (19 Dez 2019 às 11:57)

Chove forte por cá.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 12:42)

Boas,

por cá não há energia há várias horas. Ainda voltou de madrugada mas voltou a ter cortes.

Bastou-me abrir a janela para ver uns quantos estragos nas casas da vizinhança. Chapas e caleiras fora do sítio. Parecem até faltar algumas telhas.

Deixo um pequeno vídeo da altura da passagem da squall line. Não dá para ver quase nada mas sempre dá para ouvir a intensidade do vento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2019 às 12:43)

Vamos ter o pico de mau tempo a meio da tarde.
Por agora vento fraco/moderado.
A chuva será rainha hoje, haver vamos.
De plantão no meu cb.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 12:55)

Chuva forte 
17,3 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Dez 2019 às 13:20)

Por aqui um dia normal de Inverno. Chuva fraca.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 13:27)

*84mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 13:47)

Algumas fotos daqui perto da minha casa:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 14:24)

Tudo relativamente calmo por aqui, acumulados na zona a subirem de forma moderada a rondar os 35-40 mm  Edit: Vento a aumentar de intensidade de um momento para o outro


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

Chove bastante à já vários minutos. Acumulado a subir rapidamente.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

A Elsa esteve bastante irrequieta à chegada ao continente, mas, pelos vistos, não foi o suficiente para me acordar... 
Manhã de inverno pelo Porto, mas, até ver, nada de muito memorável. Períodos de chuva fortes a muito fortes por volta das 11h30–12H00 e algum vento. Acumulados bem modestos relativamente ao que estava previsto; 20,3 mm. Rajada mais forte de 61,2 km/h há cerca de 30 minutos.

Nas minhas deslocações matinais pela cidade vi apenas bastantes semáforos intermitentes ou desligados aqui na zona da Boavista e alguns ramos pelo chão, mas nada de extraordinário. Imagino que nos jardins o panorama seja diferente.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 14:50)

Pessegueiro do Vouga nos *93mm* hoje, e quase nos 1250mm neste ano hidrológico (desde 1 de Outubro)
Já mais que a média anual de Viseu ou Porto!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

Chove torrencialmente.  



Isto está de loucos!


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 14:52)

Notável aumento da intensidade do vento, rajadas já nos 65 Km/h.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Dez 2019 às 14:52)

Algumas imagens dos estragos causados pelo Downburst de ontem nas Caldas das Taipas. Entretanto, o Rio Ave já está a galgar o seu leito. (fonte: reflexodigital):


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

Ficou bastante escuro lá fora e continua a chover torrencialmente à vários minutos!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Chove torrencialmente.
> 
> 
> 
> Isto está de loucos!


É aquela linha mais forte que está neste momento a passar a norte do Porto. Daqui a nada tb nos deve fazer uma visita...


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 14:57)

Incrível, o vento passou de fraco para muito forte com rajadas em 30 min.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 14:57)

E de repente tudo mudou lá fora...


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:00)

Por Gaia muita chuva agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 15:01)

Não pára! Água a escorrer por todos os lados!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

Aumento da intensidade da chuva.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 15:06)

Como chove!!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 15:06)

Ui, ui, o que chove agora...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 15:08)




----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 15:12)

Temporal no Porto.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 15:15)

Continua a chover torrencialmente! Já chove bastante à mais de 30min.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

Impressionante o que chove, *31 mm* e a subir, simplesmente não para. 

Curiosamente, começou a piorar precisamente à hora do início do aviso vermelho (15 h).


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

O acumulado subiu para os 30,5 mm nestes últimos 15 minutos, mais coisa menos coisa.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

Portugal "pintado de branco"... 






32,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 15:36)

Ouço muitos bombeiros  o vento continua a aumentar de  intensidade de SSW.

*35.4 mm* acumulados, chove moderado agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

Em Ermesinde estação rajadas muito fortes, o carro abana

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 15:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Portugal "pintado de branco"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menorca é um bom lugar para se estar hoje


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 15:46)

Vídeo que encontrei no instagram. Como seria de esperar, inundações nos sítios do costume.


----------



## Stinger (19 Dez 2019 às 15:47)

Rio Ferreira mais um metro e transborda 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

Uma amiga minha ligou-nos e disse que caiu uma árvore de grande porte no telhado da escola de Sobrosa, Paredes.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

Pek disse:


> Menorca é um bom lugar para se estar hoje


Para banhos de sol, sim...  

-------
35,3 mm acumulados por cá.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 15:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Uma amiga minha ligou-nos e disse que caiu uma árvore de grande porte no telhado da escola de Sobrosa, Paredes.


É bem possível, com o vento que está por cá e ainda por cima essa zona é mais alta do que aqui...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> É bem possível, com o vento que está por cá e ainda por cima essa zona é mais alta do que aqui...


Ela disse que o telhado da escola ficou destruído...


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:55)

Estou por Ermesinde, ruas inundadas a Sul da Estação de Ermesinde, as escadas parecem cascatas, Sarjetas levantadas. Muito trabalho para os bombeiros, força bombeiros


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (19 Dez 2019 às 15:57)

Pela zona do Aeroporto do Porto também algumas inundações, postes, publicidades e outras coisas pelo chão.


----------



## jonas (19 Dez 2019 às 15:59)

Rajadas muito fortes por cá. 
A chuva continua intensa.


----------



## Stinger (19 Dez 2019 às 16:01)

Rajadas muito fortes com clarões das linhas de alta tensão 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

O que ainda está para chegar (e para durar)...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 16:14)

Mais uma:




Que turbulência sobre o Atlântico...

Acumulado sempre a aumentar: 37,1 mm.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 16:15)

Grandes rajadas de vento, ouvem-se muitos bombeiros e ambulâncias,  não sei o que se terá passado.Chove intensamente.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

Por Braga pelo que me disseram parece que está o caos, muitas inundações. 66mm já acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 16:22)

Pessegueiro do Vouga já nos *100mm*, quando ainda faltam mais de 7 horas para o fim do dia.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

Snifa disse:


> Grandes rajadas de vento, ouvem-se muitos bombeiros e ambulâncias,  não sei o que se terá passado.Chove intensamente.


A VCI continua desimpedida, não deve ser acidente viário (na VCI pelo menos).


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 16:26)

Boa tarde. Boa...

Votos de um bom seguimento meteorológico.
Com cuidadinho, com muito respeito pelo que temos por aí fora. 

Por cá também várias quedas de árvores de bom porte. Uma delas na Escola Básica de Paços de Ferreira (Sede do Agrupamento), em Meixomil, felizmente sem atingir os edifícios.
Noutro caso também uma árvore com boas dezenas de anos junto à rotunda do radar, centro da cidade de Paços de Ferreira.

De madrugada o vento médio máximo apresentou o seu recorde desde que tenho a estação: 55,8 km\h.
A rajada máxima do dia (atingida de madrugada) está nos 74,2 km\h.
Neste momento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes de SSO.

Quanto à precipitação, intensificou claramente agora de tarde.
Sigo com um *acumulado* de *58,2 mm*.

O *acumulado mensal* é agora de *315,1 mm*.

*A Pressão Atmosférica caiu dos 1013,0 hPa pelas 2h para os actuais 994 hPa. Queda de 19 hPa...sinal de instabilidade e sinal da aproximação\aprofundamento de um núcleo depressionário no sul da Galiza\norte de Portugal previsto para as 16-18h, com um mínimo de 988 hPa.*


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 16:27)

Mais um vídeo do instagram, este a mostrar o rio Este e a estrada ao lado cheia de água perto do Parque da Ponte.


----------



## Pedro Araújo (19 Dez 2019 às 16:31)

Boas por aqui vamos com 44.70mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 77.1km/h.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

Por aqui nada de especial até ao momento.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 16:50)

Vai caindo, não muito intensa mas muito densa e certinha. 40,1 mm.
Dezembro segue com 226,1 mm.

Edit: Nevoeiro a entrar neste momento, para complicar ainda mais o trânsito...


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 17:05)

O acumulado vai nos 71,6mm 

Pequeno vídeo feito no pico da chuva:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2019 às 17:06)

Por aqui nada de especial.
A hpa nos 985.
Vento fraco 13.3kph.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 17:10)

Fim de tarde caótico pelo Porto, muita chuva, vento, lençóis de água, transito, e continua a chover, o acumulado está nos *45.8 mm, *mensal subiu para *223,4 mm*. 

As ruas são autênticos "cemitérios" de guarda-chuvas 

13.6ºc actuais, pressão nos 992.4 hpa.

*706,4 mm *desde o dia 01/10/2019


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 17:28)

Algumas fotos tiradas do grupo do Facebook Moina na Estrada:

Foto de Pedro Silva:







Parque do Braga Parque, foto de Luis Silva:






Rotunda perto do Braga Parque, foto de Luis Silva:






Parque do Braga Parque, foto de Liliana Paralvas:






Foto de Filipe Faria:






Perto do Braga Parque, foto de Zeus Nunes:






Perto da Bosch, fotos de Filipes Carina:










Numa zona mais baixa aqui em Real, foto de Carolina Fernandes:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

Maia, #Porto


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Dez 2019 às 17:31)

Aqui parece que está tudo a passar ao lado. Apenas vento.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 17:40)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aqui parece que está tudo a passar ao lado. Apenas vento.


A próxima ronda vai fazer-te uma visita, parece-me...


----------



## superstorm (19 Dez 2019 às 18:03)

Boas amigos meteoloucos, aqui até agora a chuva não tem dado tréguas, e o rio Tinto está na sua fúria máxima! Mais uma vez a fazer estragos ao passadiço e às pontes que o atravessam.... Deixo um pequeno vídeo que fiz a pouco antes de anoitecer..


Enviado do meu G3121 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

Boa noite.



Pedro1993 disse:


> Maia, #Porto


Eh, eh! Um verdadeiro clássico. O povo sempre a forçar a passagem numa zona onde ficam atolados...

Por aqui estamos agora numa fase de acalmia. Se o grosso da chuva já passou foi apenas mais um dia de muita chuva. Quanto ao vento também já acalmou e agora deverá intensificar-se um pouco mas nada de sério.

Não quero dizer com isto que não se justificava o aviso vermelho. É claro que se justificava, já que zonas houveram com muita chuva acumulada num curto espaço de tempo.

O *acumulado* está agora nos *70,6 mm*. É muita chuva... Mais 100 mm e passava a ser record. Esteve quase! 
No acumulado de 24h tenho 84,1 mm.

O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado.
A pressão atmosférica desceu aos 993 hPa mas já subiu para os 994,0 hPa.

https://verdadeiroolhar.pt/2019/12/...paredes-e-causa-estragos-em-varios-concelhos/


----------



## Nando Costa (19 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Boas. Por Alfena tem sido uma tarde de muita chuva e vento, que causou a interrupção da energia eléctrica, que volta e meia vem abaixo. Não me recordo de ter ficado tanto tempo sem electricidade e sem comunicações (cerca de duas horas). Tenho conhecimento, que o rio Leça já galgou as margens. Por agora tudo muito mais calmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> Eh, eh! Um verdadeiro clássico. O povo sempre a forçar a passagem numa zona onde ficam atolados...
> ...



Nestas situações nunca se deve facilitar, até porque nunca se sabe a que altura está o nível da água, e depois irá-se dar muito trabalho aos bombeiros, sem necessidade alguma, e isto já para não falar, que sair daquela zona só a nado, se existe alertas emitidos, os mesmo devem de ser respeitados minimamente.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Dez 2019 às 19:07)

Rua da Caldeiroa, centro histórico de Guimarães (retirado do facebook de André Coelho Lima):


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 19:16)

*121mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:34)

Oliveira do Bairro agora com um eco vermelho-laranja em cima!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

Volta a chover intensamente pelo Porto, com vento a acompanhar 
*50,8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

Grande chuvada neste momento e puxada a vento forte, *51.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## ACampos (19 Dez 2019 às 20:10)

Vai caindo o céu por Matosinhos!


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

*98.6 mm/h* de rain rate agora. 

*53.4 mm.*


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 20:15)

É a Elsa a dizer adeus ao Litoral Norte! 
*54,6 mm.*


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 20:32)

olhem para a transmissão da rtp1 do FCP. que lamaçal aquele campo!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 20:47)

Continua a cair, e a acumular bem... já acima dos 60 mm por cá: *61,7 mm*.


----------



## Between (19 Dez 2019 às 20:57)

https://averdade.com/tamega-e-sousa...metros-numa-hora-e-esta-a-provocar-inundacoes


*Amarante: Rio Tâmega subiu 80 centímetros numa hora e está a provocar inundações*

José Luís Gaspar, presidente da Câmara Municipal de Amarante, também com o pelouro da Proteção Civil, deu conta que o caudal do rio está a subir *"um centímetro por minuto"* e adianta que, caso continue a subir desta forma, *"o pior cenário será toda a zona baixa da cidade ficar inundada"*, algo que já aconteceu em Amarante.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

*141mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga, incrível!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:18)

Nickname disse:


> *141mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga, incrível!



Bem só de olhar esse valor "tão redondo", faço ideia com é que devem se estar por aí todas as linhas de água existentes pela zona, isso sim é um verdadeiro "penico", deve ser bonito, ver o valor com que irá fechar este mes, e mesmo este ano civil.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 21:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem só de olhar esse valor "tão redondo", faço ideia com é que devem se estar por aí todas as linhas de água existentes pela zona, isso sim é um verdadeiro "penico", deve ser bonito, ver o valor com que irá fechar este mes, e mesmo este ano civil.



É água a cair por todo o lado.
Já fiz a N16 várias vezes em alguns troços entre Oliveira de Frades e Sever do Vouga, e a partir de Arcozelo das Maias, cada curva apertada tem a sua pequena cascata.
Imagino agora depois destes dias!!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:33)

Por Espinho a chuva continua do final da tarde gerou um leito da ribeira de Silvalde, Espinho maior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

Nickname disse:


> É água a cair por todo o lado.
> Já fiz a N16 várias vezes em alguns troços entre Oliveira de Frades e Sever do Vouga, e a partir de Arcozelo das Maias, cada curva apertada tem a sua pequena cascata.
> Imagino agora depois destes dias!!!!








Créditos: Ricardo Marques

Se por aqui caiu hoje uns 20 mm, e o cenário é este, nas traseiras do hipermercado Continente, por isso dá bem para se ter uma ideia.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 22:11)

Boas, 

Tudo mais calmo agora, o acumulado está nuns expressivos *65.2 mm* 

12.5°c actuais, vento  moderado a forte de O/OSO. 

Hoje já foi assim com a  Elsa, no sábado chega o Fabien, imaginem quando aparecer a família toda..


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 22:12)

Reina o silêncio por agora


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2019 às 22:13)

Boa noite,
O forte da depressão "Elsa" foi ontem aqui na minha zona, sendo que de madrugada ainda caíram uns aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada, sendo que durante o dia de hoje foi bem mais calmo, tanto no vento, como na precipitação. 
Levo o mês com 203.0mm salvo erro. 
A noite esta calma.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 22:27)

Aqui ainda sem luz. Entre o fim de Merelim-São Pedro até Prado está tudo às escuras. Autêntico cenário apocalíptico na rua. Pelos vistos só volta amanhã de manhã ou nem isso. 

Nunca pensei ficar tanto tempo sem luz, muito menos devido ao mau tempo.


Neste momento tudo calmo.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 22:42)

Boa noite.

_Fraco evento. Está tudo calmo lá fora, vento fraco, não chove._

O *acumulado* é pouco para tanto alarido: *98,0 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* está nos *354,9 mm*.
O *Ano Hidrológico (1out-)* está nos *1172,9 mm*. Precisei de bastantes meses para chegar a este valor no ano hidrológico que terminou a 30 de setembro.
Desde 1 de janeiro o total acumulado está nos 1861,1 mm.

 Como disse: FRACO!

Já disse que o episódio mais chuvoso deu-se depois das 20h? Foi isso, depois das 20h abriu-se a torneira e o acumulado deu um impulso jeitoso.
Falta ali o "quase", mais 2 mm. 
Tanto faz, o que é certo é que todos os rios do concelho estão fora do seu leito.
Se não estivesse a contas com uma dor de garganta, iria dar uma volta para tirar umas fotos, mas não dá mesmo.
---

De facto foi um dia em cheio, com condições muito hostis. Um dia que requer que olhemos para ele para que no futuro os nossos governantes\responsáveis tomem as devidas medidas para proteger bens e vidas.
Há muitos estragos, dois mortos a lamentar.


----------



## Between (19 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

E o Tâmega já "transborda" e afeta zonas no centro de Amarante, muitos estabelecimentos de comerciantes em risco, alguns já inundados! Neste momento não chove


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 22:54)

Between disse:


> E o Tâmega já "transborda" e afeta zonas no centro de Amarante, muitos estabelecimentos de comerciantes em risco, alguns já inundados! Neste momento não chove


No médio Tâmega a chuva foi intensa depois das 20h, deve ser essa a razão para uma subida muito abrupta da água em Amarante.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

Boa noite ,
Por Gondomar muito vento e períodos de chuva por vezes forte
Acumulados  medianos 40,7 mm
Já não chove 
Dados de hoje :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (19 Dez 2019 às 23:38)

Já devem ter visto esta mas cá vai. 
Na Maia.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 00:22)

Pessegueiro do Vouga acaba o dia 19 nos *147.1mm*


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Dez 2019 às 00:29)

Recomeça a chover forte!


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2019 às 00:46)

Chove moderada por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 00:48)

Chuva moderada a forte agora em Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2019 às 00:54)

Boa madrugada.

Anda aqui alguém a rezar para que eu não atinja os 100 mm.
Não se faz! 

Estava eu com *99,1 mm* e a chuva parou. Mas precisamente às 00.00h cai um chuveiro forte, repentino. Acho que foi para me arreliar, só pode.
Sendo assim não atingi o número redondo, mas no novo dia já levo um *acumulado* de *7,4 mm*.

Estamos em regime de aguaceiros, com razoável intensidade.

*Tactual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 01:02)

Muita chuva ainda vem destas linhas:







Amarante já não precisa disto, de todo.


----------



## Pedro Matos (20 Dez 2019 às 01:39)

Segundo os BV Riba de Ave a barragem do Ermal começou a efetuar descargas pelo que as zonas ribeirinhas do Rio Ave vão de certeza inundar.


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 02:31)

Pedro Matos disse:


> Segundo os BV Riba de Ave a barragem do Ermal começou a efetuar descargas pelo que as zonas ribeirinhas do Rio Ave vão de certeza inundar.



Já está a descarregar há muito.
Quando entidades lançam alarmismo....


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2019 às 08:59)

Dados atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (20 Dez 2019 às 09:08)

Boas sobreviventes!

Só agora decidi arriscar sair do bunker!

Caro amigo Lamego como  passou esta fase?

Saudações para as baixas desta época dramática!


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2019 às 09:16)

João45 disse:


> Boas sobreviventes!
> 
> Só agora decidi arriscar sair do bunker!
> 
> ...


Olá amigo João 
Muita chuva , vento forte ontem 
Rios vão cheios
Campos e estradas alagadas 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (20 Dez 2019 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Tem estado a chover bem agora de manhã. O acumulado vai em 12,7mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Dez 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca de momento.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Dez 2019 às 10:28)

Chove moderado e certinho..


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2019 às 10:39)

*Tornado varreu 40 casas seguidas em Vila do Conde*

Ana Trocado Marques
Hoje às 08:25

Telhados, vidros e persianas arrancadas pelo vento em Vila Chã, numa intempérie "nunca vista", que deixou desalojados e prejuízos avultados.

Partiu vidros e persianas, arrancou telhados, derrubou varandas e deixou cobertos no chão. Pela rua, acumulam-se telhas, vidros e galhos de árvores. Contas feitas, são cerca de 40 as casas atingidas, numa faixa de 150 metros de largura ao longo de um quilómetro, entre as ruas da Praia Nova e Trás do Fieiro, em Vila Chã, Vila do Conde.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera disse ao JN que são marcas de tornado.


"Tinha tudo fechado. O vento partiu a persiana e o vidro", atira Clementina Santos. Em 80 anos, nunca viu tal. As telhas do vizinho foram-lhe parar ao jardim e até a placa "vende-se" da casa em frente acabou no quarto. Acordou com o barulho. Eram 2.20 horas. Agora, tem a casa sem janela da frente. Ali, na Rua Nova, a um quilómetro do mar, quase todas as casas perderam telhas.

Junta à praia, na praceta do Côjo, Ana Teixeira não ganhou para o susto. "Foi um estrondo enorme!", conta. A água começou a entrar logo a seguir. A casa alagou. Os enormes buracos no telhado confirmam. Temeu por ela e, sobretudo, pelos dois filhos, de dois e quatro anos. Os pequenos acabaram a dormir na sala, "o único sítio em que não chove". Os pais tentaram salvar móveis e eletrodomésticos. Tão cedo a família não vai poder regressar a casa. A carrinha, comprada há duas semanas, levou com as telhas da casa do vizinho. "Ficou desfeita", conta Ana.

Na praceta nenhuma casa escapou. A 100 metros, na Rua da Praia Nova, Vera Maia viu destruídos os anexos. A sólida cobertura voou toda. "Estragaram-se roupas, eletrodomésticos, móveis", lamenta.

Durante todo o dia, o presidente da Junta, Joaquim Moreira, andou a ajudar como podia e a Câmara de Vila do Conde diz estar a acompanhar o caso.


Vacarias destruídas

Em Mindelo e Gião, duas vacarias sofreram prejuízos avultados. Às 7.30 horas, quando se levantou, José Dias viu a "vacaria a voar", as telhas partiram parte do telhado da outra. Os prejuízos são de "muitos milhares de euros". As 40 vacas estão agora, provisoriamente, todas acomodadas num mesmo espaço, mas a produção de leite "vai continuar".

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...casas-seguidas-em-vila-do-conde-11639331.html


----------



## guimeixen (20 Dez 2019 às 10:50)

Chuva torrencial neste momento. 18,1mm acumulados


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Dez 2019 às 10:57)

Vento com algumas rajadas moderadas a fortes, não chove


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 11:14)

Convido-os a todos(as) a partilharem dados, fotos, notícias sobre a Depressão ELSA num tópico de resumo que criei para memória futura.

*Depressão ELSA - Dezembro de 2019*


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Boas tardes,

Douro muito próximo de transbordar na Ribeira/Cais de Gaia neste momento:





Podem seguir aqui:
https://www.visitar-porto.com/en/images-videos/live-video.html

Ou aqui:
https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/portugal/porto/douro-river.html

Vai chovendo, 5,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:41)

Imagem radar com 20 min de atraso mas dá para ver o que se passa a nivel geral


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Dez 2019 às 12:41)

A pouco caiu grande chuvada.
20 minutos a chover copiosamente

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

Boas,

por cá a energia lá voltou de madrugada. Neste momento chove moderado.

Vídeo que encontrei que mostra a intempérie da madrugada de ontem. Filmado aqui perto pelo Diário do Minho.


----------



## PedroSarrico (20 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

Água do Vouga já está a galgar a EN109 entre Cacia e Angeja. Se isto continua assim, cortam a EN109 e a A25 e Aveiro fica isolada a Este e a Norte.
As ligações para Águeda estão todas cortadas. Para ir de Aveiro a Águeda só pelo lado de Oiã. Pelo menos não sei se essa estrada pode ficar cortada com as águas da Pateira de Fermentelos.


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 15:06)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Água do Vouga já está a galgar a EN109 entre Cacia e Angeja. Se isto continua assim, cortam a EN109 e a A25 e Aveiro fica isolada a Este e a Norte.
> As ligações para Águeda estão todas cortadas. Para ir de Aveiro a Águeda só pelo lado de Oiã. Pelo menos não sei se essa estrada pode ficar cortada com as águas da Pateira de Fermentelos.


https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/av...ro-devido-a-agua-na-autoestrada-11641222.html

A25 cortada


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2019 às 15:07)

Boa tarde, 

a chover bem pelo Porto, sigo com *17.4 mm* acumulados, bastante nevoeiro neste momento.

14.3ºc actuais, vento moderado com algumas rajadas de SW.


----------



## PedroSarrico (20 Dez 2019 às 15:11)

kikofra disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/av...ro-devido-a-agua-na-autoestrada-11641222.html
> 
> A25 cortada



Exacto.
A EN225 já está a ficar entupida com todo o trânsito da cidade a sair para o lado de Águeda e para a A1.
Na hora de ponta vão haver dezenas de km de fila. Toda a cidade vai sair por esse lado.
Mais vale apanhar a EN109 para os lados de Vagos para depois ir ter à A1.


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 15:11)

kikofra disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/av...ro-devido-a-agua-na-autoestrada-11641222.html
> 
> A25 cortada


Segundo ouvi também cortaram a 109 em angeja


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 15:29)

Parece caotico.


Não ligem ao risco azul


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:32)

Nevoeiro cerrado em plena nacional 1 zona Santa Maria da Feira--Albergaria a Velha 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Dez 2019 às 15:34)

Chove sem parar, ora com menos intensidade, ora com mais. 
O Rio Ancora vai cheio, se continua, daqui a umas horas vai haver problemas.


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado em plena nacional 1 zona Santa Maria da Feira--Albergaria a Velha
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


Daqui a pouco vou para baixo, espero que na A1 esteja um bocado melhor. Um bocado mais a norte da Feira está nevoeiro mas com uns 100m de visibilidade


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

Bem, o vento hoje está mais forte do que a maior parte do dia de ontem


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:56)

A29 inundada também...


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:57)

Em plena Nacional 1, em Santa Maria da Feira está assim, muito nevoeiro e chuva
Atenção às rajadas que podem afetar a condução






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:01)




----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A29 inundada também...


Se tiveres fotos publica, qual é a zona da A29? 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 16:15)

Complicado na zona de Aveiro.


----------



## jonas (20 Dez 2019 às 16:22)

Chove bem por cá, o vento tem aumentado de intensidade na última hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:23)

Rajadas de vento forte em Argoncilhe, Picoto (Santa Maria da Feira)


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Dez 2019 às 16:38)

Algumas rajadas fortes por aqui, temperatura amena agora. No entanto, uns km a norte já no minho as temperaturas estão bem mais baixas do que no douro litoral :


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Dez 2019 às 18:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Complicado na zona de Aveiro.


Isso é verídico? A minha namorada está em Aveiro e em breve vem para cima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Isso é verídico? A minha namorada está em Aveiro e em breve vem para cima.


É sim. Aveiro tem muitas estradas cortadas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> Se tiveres fotos publica, qual é a zona da A29?
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


Estava a dar na CMTV à hora que publiquei, não disseram a zona. Talvez eles confudiram com a A25.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2019 às 19:28)

Ora então, muito boa noite.

Dia estranho este, nem parece inverno, muito calmo tirando o vento e a chuva fortes que tivemos por cá. 

Há por aí muitos muros e taludes a cair, ramos de árvores no chão, algumas árvores tombadas mas já sem afectar estradas.

Lá dei uma voltinha pelos rios aqui perto. Os rios Ferreira, o Carvalhosa e o Eiriz estavam fora do seu leito, mas pouco. Mesmo o Rio Ferreira, já depois dos outros afluentes "afluirem", estava com muita água mas nada de mais, caudaloso mas dentro do esperado.

O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *40,1 mm*.
Já o *acumulado mensal* está à espera de ficar abaixo dos 400 mm, mas parece que o "Fabian" vai tratar de o compor. Neste momento está nos *396,1 mm*.
O do *Ano Hidrológico* subiu para os *1214,1 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

*Contentor flutua nas águas do Rio Douro entre Porto e Gaia. Veja as imagens*
Autoridade Marítima acompanhou direção do objeto de grande dimensão até à Foz.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...FhA1hSubtQxiu4J2mWz2sWfO5SvEdGL2x5wh0f2riJkeU


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2019 às 21:55)

Ribeira debaixo de água:





Não chove agora, mas ainda acumularam 20,1 mm durante o dia.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

Boa noite 
Dia ainda ventoso 
Períodos de Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 15,7 mm
Agora não chove 
Máxima de 15,4°C
Atual de 13,1°C
93% hr
Pressão a 1002 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2019 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Que sono...
Bem, passei por aqui só para dar conta que o *acumulado mensal* passou agora os 400 mm: *400,4 mm*.
O diário está nos *44,5 mm*.

A chuva vai caindo, agora fraca, mantendo-se o ambiente algo morno e húmido.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Bom fim de semana e bom acompanhamento do "Fabien".*


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:02)

Rio Douro a Galgar as margens no Porto, muito trabalho para os bombeiros, Força Bombeiros


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

Em Espinho já serve de exemplo, nunca estacionar em dia de vento forte ou nortadas de verão ao pé de estruturas de Obras, isto foi um dos efeitos da tempestade Elsa


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2019 às 09:33)

Bom dia, 

madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva, o acumulado está nos *10.8 mm*.

Neste momento 15.4ºc, vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SW/WSW e 95 % HR.

Mensal agora nos *272,5 mm,* já superou Outubro e Novembro, também eles acima dos 200 mm


----------



## Between (21 Dez 2019 às 09:49)

Muita chuva em Amarante, maioritariamente moderada mas com alguns períodos de chuva forte.  Muito vento também.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Dez 2019 às 09:59)

Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Dez 2019 às 10:58)

Chuva intensa, vento forte 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2019 às 11:09)

Bom dia 
Períodos de chuva intensa
Rajadas fortes de SW
15,5°C
93% hr
Acumulados de 8,0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

E o Fabien lá vai fustigando o Litoral Norte, embora mais gentilmente do que a Elsa  Pelo menos aqui pelo Porto e para já...
Acumulado de 11,2 mm. Rajada máxima de 53,1 km/h há cerca de meia hora.

Dezembro segue com *281,9 mm*.


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2019 às 11:24)

Rajadas máximas até agora nas estações de MeteoGalicia e AEMET:
- Punta Candieira (Corunha): 166 km/h.
- Penedo do Galo (Lugo): 163 km/h.
- Estaca de Bares (Corunha): 155 km/h.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Dez 2019 às 11:37)

No Aeroporto do Porto não estão a conseguir aterrar devido ao vento.


----------



## jonas (21 Dez 2019 às 11:39)

O vento intensificou-se bastante por aqui.


----------



## Stinger (21 Dez 2019 às 11:44)

Ai vem com rajadas fortissimas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (21 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Em Amarante é este o cenário:


Rajadas de vento muito fortes e chuva a acompanhar!


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 12:47)

Between disse:


> Em Amarante é este o cenário:
> 
> 
> Rajadas de vento muito fortes e chuva a acompanhar!



exatamente como esteve aqui há uns 15 minutos atrás. a luz foi abaixo 2 vezes


----------



## karkov (21 Dez 2019 às 13:07)

Ponte de Donim - Guimarães 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

Estrada a Muxía (Corunha)


----------



## dj_teko (21 Dez 2019 às 15:59)

Vento severo neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:23)

Grande eco vermelho-roxo a entrar na costa em Vila Praia de Âncora!


----------



## Neves89 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:34)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> No Aeroporto do Porto não estão a conseguir aterrar devido ao vento.


Boa tarde, vento e chuva na última noite fui levar passageiros do aeroporto do Porto para Compostela e na viagem regresso o vento era impressionante, na A3 a descer para ponte Lima por volta da 1h da madrugada tive de fazer tudo a 60 pois o vento e a chuva eram tão fortes que o autocarro parecia ter vida própria.


----------



## kelinha (21 Dez 2019 às 16:58)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> No Aeroporto do Porto não estão a conseguir aterrar devido ao vento.



Valha-me Deus! Aterrei há 15 minutos no Porto, nunca tinha apanhado tanta turbulência, e a aterragem foi mesmo agreste! 

Gostava de saber se o pessoal que está a ver as aterragens, do lado de fora do aeroporto, está a filma-las e publicá-las em algum lado... Ainda gostava de ver!


----------



## jonas (21 Dez 2019 às 17:03)

Pelo radar, deve estar bem agreste no alto Minho.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,

Grande ventania por aqui acompanhada de aguaceiros torrenciais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 17:21)

jonas disse:


> Pelo radar, deve estar bem agreste no alto Minho.


Pois é... vários ecos vermelhos no norte...


----------



## Stinger (21 Dez 2019 às 17:26)

Bastante escuro a vir do mar para o Porto com fortes rajadas 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

jonas disse:


> Pelo radar, deve estar bem agreste no alto Minho.



É interessante notar que estas nuvens têm fraco desenvolvimento vertical e topos relativamente quentes, não devem ultrapassar os 7 a 8 Km.
No entanto atingem intensidades de precipitação com ecos laranja e até vermelhos.
Não há actividade eléctrica.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

Como chove agora!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

Boas tardes,

Fui a Santo Tirso a seguir ao almoço e estupidamente lembrei-me de ir por Monte Córdova; com sorte ainda dava uma olhadela rápida às quedas de Fervença... pois, a ideia era boa não fosse a ventania que estava naquele monte... 

Sai do carro e voltei a entrar 5 segundos depois, estava muitíssimo agreste. A descida até à cidade sempre por entre eucaliptos e acácias a abanar vigorosamente e muitos detritos na estrada, senti algum receio, confesso.

Muita água a escorrer para a estrada também, os terrenos estão completamente saturados e a "rebentar pelas costuras". Em Santo Tirso ainda consegui ver um bocadinho do rio Ave junto ao mosteiro e, naturalmente, estava em cheia. O Leça também; fora das margens em muitos sítios.


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2019 às 18:11)

Penedo do Galo (Lugo): 184 km/h
Estaca de Bares (Corunha): 172 km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

Reparem naquela célula, será apenas uma interferência no radar?
Terá mesmo produzido uma torre até aos 11 Km?
Já apareceram outros registos assim mas este parece mais consistente.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

StormRic disse:


> Reparem naquela célula, será apenas uma interferência no radar?
> Terá mesmo produzido uma torre até aos 11 Km?
> Já apareceram outros registos assim mas este parece mais consistente.



A localização em detalhe. 



the host images


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2019 às 19:00)

Situação muito interessante, um grande enxame de low topped supercells no norte, associadas á entrada de uma linha de forntogenese e de uma ondulação de mesoescala.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2019 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> Reparem naquela célula, será apenas uma interferência no radar?
> Terá mesmo produzido uma torre até aos 11 Km?
> Já apareceram outros registos assim mas este parece mais consistente.



Muito provavelmente deve ser do radar pois não há condições para elas terem esse desenvolvimento.
Ao ver a imagem de satélite que mostra a temperatura, vê-se que o topo não passa os -15°C e para chegar a 11km teria que ser muito mais frio.
No radar do meteogalicia na imagem das 17h55 só chegou aos 5km.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

guimeixen disse:


> Muito provavelmente deve ser do radar pois não há condições para elas terem esse desenvolvimento.
> Ao ver a imagem de satélite que mostra a temperatura, vê-se que o topo não passa os -15°C e para chegar a 11km teria que ser muito mais frio.
> No radar do meteogalicia na imagem das 17h55 só chegou aos 5km.



Precisamente, faltava a comparação com o registo de outros radares.
Este tipo de interferências pode passar despercebido em situações em que os topos realmente atinjam altitudes maiores.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Boa noite 
Dia novamente muito ventoso 
Rajadas fortes 
Chuva foi menor hoje 
Apenas acumulados de 9,7 mm
Máxima de 16,0°C
Atual de 14,7°C
84% h
Pressão a subir 1011 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de bastante precipitação aqui na zona.
Estive a trabalhar e por isso não estive muito atento.
Mas o que via era o vento forte a abanar, e a colocar em risco a estrutura no parque de estacionamento onde tinha o carro.

O *acumulado* é então de *40,9 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* saltou para os *441,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 91%
*​*A todos votos de um bom fim de semana e uma feliz quadra Natalícia. *


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2019 às 00:23)

Aguaceiros 
Acumulados depois meia noite 
0,8 mm
14,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Dez 2019 às 00:31)

Porto está sobre intensa precipitação


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Dez 2019 às 00:41)

Está em força esta célula.


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2019 às 01:00)

Parece que mesmo depois da água baixar vão existir problemas graves na circulação de comboios no ramal de alfarelos.

De tarde a ponte do marujal estava assim e segundo informações não confirmadas o topo da ponte cedeu na totalidade e a ponte caiu já de noite.


----------



## Between (22 Dez 2019 às 01:09)

O poderoso Tâmega esta noite e um bónus natalício, a árvore de natal no centro histórico de Amarante. O vento vai diminuindo de intensidade, neste momento não chove, mas pelo radar ainda vem aí mais aguaceiros.


----------



## Gates (22 Dez 2019 às 12:25)

Bátega de água brutal neste momento rm Miramar.
Estou há 5 minutos dentro do carro à espera que abrande.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2019 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a carga de água foi notória depois das 12h, aguaceiro muito forte, relativa curta duração.
O *acumulado diário* está nos *15,7 mm*.
Já o *acumulado mensal* está nos *457,1 mm*.

Estamos em regime de aguaceiros, em geral fracos, pontualmente moderados, desde as 0h.
Bem precisamos, os terrenos já estão a ficar secos...deve de ser do vento do "Fabien"! 

Bem, nota-se agora melhoria, de vez em quando uma ou outra aberta a "quase" mostrar o azul celestial.

O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, particularmente depois das 12h soprou moderado a forte com rajadas fortes. Agora mesmo sopra fraco, de componente SO\SSO.

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 94%*​

Continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

Boas 
Depois de dias de muita chuva 
Céu cinzento sem ver o sol, hoje já há abertas 
Acumulados de 5,3 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,8°C
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (22 Dez 2019 às 16:26)




----------



## Gates (22 Dez 2019 às 16:28)

Estas tirei agora no Sr. Da Pedra.
Tempo ameno e sem vento.
Mas uma rebentação impressionante.


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2019 às 17:41)

Depois das tempestades (2)
A bonança 
Céu pouco nublado 
Dados meteorológicos de hoje :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2019 às 19:44)

Boa noite.

O vento está calmo e o céu apresenta-se quase limpo.
Temos é bastante humidade no ar, uma névoa penetrante, parece mais frio do que realmente está.
A temperatura está a descer lentamente.

*Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2019 às 10:51)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 8,1°C
Atual de 11,2°C
89% hr
1028 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2019 às 12:55)




----------



## GabKoost (23 Dez 2019 às 17:40)

Dia extremamente cinzento com períodos de chuva fraca/ moderada.

Depressivo em todos os aspectos.

Acho que todos os amantes de chuva do NO estão com ela pelos cabelos.

Uns dias de sol com geada invernal são agora desejados.

Desejo muita mais chuva mas só a parti do meio do mês que vem pfv.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2019 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Eh, eh! Fartos de chuva...Ninguém está farto de chuva, estão é fartos do tempo cinzento.
Chuva intercalada com dias de sol é que sabe bem, agora dias e dias sem ver o sol ou o azul do céu, como aqui na zona, isso é que põe o povo "doente".
Mas quando o sol vier é aproveitar ao máximo a luminosidade, faz bem ao corpo e mente. Quem puder que deixe o rosto, os braços (e o resto se quiser ) apanhar um micro-bronzeado. O sol também é necessário para estimular a produção de vitamina D, essencial a um bom funcionamento do organismo.

Por cá o dia foi muito cinzentão, zero abertas.
A madrugada foi fria e húmida, com bancos de nevoeiro.
Tanta chuvinha fraca, morrinha, miudinha, orvalhinho, para tão pouco *acumulado*: *1,3 mm*.
O vento soprou fraco, esporadicamente moderado (pelas 20h).

*Tmín: 4,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,4ºC

Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 97%
*​*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*A TODOS VÓS E RESPECTIVOS FAMILIARES E AMIGOS
VOTOS DE UMA SANTO E FELIZ NATAL!


*​


----------



## ampa62 (24 Dez 2019 às 06:57)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia farrusco e quente para a época.
12°C neste momento.
Aproveito para desejar a todos os meteo fãs um Feliz Natal. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Dez 2019 às 11:22)

Bom dia, dia cinzento mas ameno para a época. Bem, mais um Natal sem neve mas de qualquer forma Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2019 às 11:48)

Bom dia meteoloucos
Já tenho meu anenometro, veio a tempo a minha prenda de anos 
Céu parcialmente nublado
Temperatura mínima de 10,6°C
Atual de 15,0°C
91% hr
Pressão a 1026 hpa
.............................

Desejo a todos um Santo e feliz Natal 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2019 às 19:42)

Boa noite 
Dia por nuvens altas
Céu ,digamos esbranquiçado 
Máxima de 18,1°C
Atual de 14,2°C
85% hr
........

Feliz Natal a todos do fórum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (25 Dez 2019 às 02:48)

Depois destas semanas de pluviosidade tenaz, resolvi hoje (dia de consoada) dar um saltinho à cascata da Cabreia em Silva Escura/Sever do Vouga, para ver como estava - já lá não ia há uns anitos.

Não é muito alta (o rio Mau só despenca por uns meros 25 m), mas o caudal costuma meter respeito, em qualquer altura do ano.

Pois estes dias está um espetáculo! A quantidade de água era tanta que provocava uma brutal deslocação de ar e um spray molhadíssimo. Um portento, digno de se ver. 






https://imgur.com/wpGgW2r


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2019 às 11:36)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima  de 10,8°C
Atual de 16,1°C
82% hr
Vento de NE


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Dez 2019 às 14:09)

Autêntico dia de primavera  Ao sol queima, temperatura ronda os 20 graus...


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

Boa tarde 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 19,7°C (quase nos 20)
Atual de 16,8°C
73% hr
Vento de SE
.......

Continuação de feliz Natal 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (25 Dez 2019 às 19:36)

Ora aqui temos a chuva de volta.
Estava a ver que não! Que saudades tínhamos nós dela!
São Pedro a enganar a malta. 20º às 13h00 com sol radiante e acabamos o dia com mais precipitação!


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2019 às 19:47)

A tal chuva que caiu hoje também por Espinho.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2019 às 22:15)

Boa noite 
Choveu agora de noite 
2,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 13,8°C
89% hr
Vento rodou hoje para NO


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 01:26)

A chuva que caiu pelo Litoral Norte e parte do Interior Norte e Centro está relacionada com a tempestade que afetou os Açores ontem.  Enquanto que o núcleo da tempestade foi em direção da Irlanda, uma frente associada a esta, forte e feia no início, trouxe alguma chuva consigo, que veio em direção à Península. Quando chega, já está totalmente dissipada pelo Anticiclone.  Maldito antílope!  

Amanhã deverá vir outra frente, mas desta vez apenas afetará as rias da Galiza e o Alto Minho português. Deverá ser um pouco mais forte que esta.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2019 às 08:09)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro cerrado 
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (26 Dez 2019 às 09:09)

Bom dia, antes de mais Bom Natal!

Senão é indiscrição quanto custou esse belíssimo aparelho? Ando a sondar um idêntico, mas em terceira mão, avaliado na casa dos 500 euros e não sei se será uma boa compra. Qual a sua opinião de especialista amigo Lamego?

Desejo ao restante auditório um Feliz Natal também e um ano de 2020 cheio de tempestades com nomes ridículos para que todos vocês sejam felizes e se sintam completos!

Bem haja amigos!!!
















joselamego disse:


> Bom dia meteoloucos
> Já tenho meu anenometro, veio a tempo a minha prenda de anos
> Céu parcialmente nublado
> Temperatura mínima de 10,6°C
> ...


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2019 às 09:13)

João45 disse:


> Bom dia, antes de mais Bom Natal!
> 
> Senão é indiscrição quanto custou esse belíssimo aparelho? Ando a sondar um idêntico, mas em terceira mão, avaliado na casa dos 500 euros e não sei se será uma boa compra. Qual a sua opinião de especialista amigo Lamego?
> 
> ...


Olá João, comprei usado 
50 euros 
Novo está em promoção por 79.90

Feliz ano Novo 
Que 2020 traga muita chuva e tempestades meteoloucas

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2019 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Depois da chuva Natalícia, hoje tivemos o tão ansiado sol.
Dia agradável, relativamente solarengo.

Ontem tive um acumulado de 5,1 mm e hoje 1,0 mm.
O *acumulado mensal* fica assim nos *464,5 mm*.
O *acumulado anual (2019)* está nos *2067,7 mm*.
Já o *acumulado do ano hidrológico (1 out-)* subiu para os *1282,5 mm*.
Nada mau, nada mau...

O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE.
Está fresquinho a esta hora.

*Tmín: 3,4ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 13,7ºC

Tactual: 3,4ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2019 às 12:49)

Bom dia, noite e manhã um pouco ventosas por todo o Douro Litoral resultando numa sensação térmica baixa e impedindo as mínimas de baixarem muito  Ás 3h da manhã seguia com 6ºC, a mesma temperatura que já tinha pela hora do jantar...


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2019 às 18:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Depois da chuva Natalícia, hoje tivemos o tão ansiado sol.
> Dia agradável, relativamente solarengo.
> ...



Boa noite,

Pode dar-me alguma informação sobre a sua estação? 
É para inclusão no meu mapa. Obrigado.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2019 às 23:58)

Boa noite, o vento acalmou um pouco em relação a ontem, sigo com *3.9ºC
Edit 2:20h: 2.9ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Dez 2019 às 19:32)

Boas, tarde quente a rondar os *17/18ºC*, agora desce bem com *5.8ºC* atuais. Noite menos ventosa que as anteriores para já...


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Dez 2019 às 23:48)

*2.9ºC*


----------



## ampa62 (30 Dez 2019 às 22:33)

Boa noite.
Dias quase sempre iguais. 
Sol, sem  vento, 3.9°C no momento.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2019 às 15:53)

Boa tarde,

Início de dia com bastante nevoeiro. A mínima aqui foi 1,1°C atingida às 8h35. Não vi geada mas saí quando ainda estavam por volta de 2,5°C para fotografar o nevoeiro de noite e ao nascer do sol e quando cheguei já estavam 3,0°C. Quando passei por uns campos pareceu-me ver alguma mas não tenho a certeza se era geada ou muito orvalho.
Mais logo coloco aqui alguns registos de hoje. Amanhã parece que vai estar outra vez bom para nevoeiro. Talvez vá tirar mais umas fotos


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2019 às 17:34)

Boas tardes,

Entre as habituais deslocações próprias da época e do tempo anticiclónico tem havido pouco tempo e pouco a relatar nesta última semana: manhãs frias e tardes muito amenas, amenas demais... hoje mais fresca. Mínima de 4,1ºC e máxima de 13,9ºC.

Muita gente junto ao mar ainda assim, uma tarde primaveril. 

Fui até Leça hoje, alguns estragos graves, em sítios onde até me custa a acreditar que o mar lá tenha conseguido chegar. Muita madeira nas praias, troncos inteiros, muitos, não é um ou outro. Chegam a ser impressionantes os amontoados de madeira, nunca tinha visto nada assim.

E pronto, resta-me desejar a todos umas excelentes entradas e que o 2020 seja fértil, mas com moderação, em eventos meteorológicos!


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2019 às 17:50)

Boa noite e um bom Ano Novo a todos!  Arrefece bem, com *5.3°C *


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2019 às 18:08)

Boa tarde 
Já estou por Gondomar , depois 4 dias pelo sul e Centro do país 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 12,4°C
Mínima de 4,1°C
Atual de 9,4°C
86% hr


Feliz ano Novo para todos os amigos do fórum 
Feliz 2020
Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2019 às 19:17)

*3.8ºC*


----------



## clone (31 Dez 2019 às 19:20)

3ºc. Um bom ano para todos.


----------

